# News - Operation Flashpoint 2 im Test



## SebastianThoeing (5. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,696594


----------



## ThoranJafar (5. Oktober 2009)

naja, den einen Tag kann ich auch noch warten.


----------



## Jobbl (5. Oktober 2009)

SebTh schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


   laut dem PC Games 11/09 thread sind es nur 77%    

 WTF Ich wollte das mir kaufen! Wie kann es denn nur 77% wert sein? Das bisher gezeigt hat eine 90er Wertung vermuten lassen....  

 Ich bin ziemlich erschüttert! Ich dachte nach 8 Jahren kommt ein würdiger OPF Nachfolger?!

 Ich bitte um Klärung!


----------



## ToMeKVX (5. Oktober 2009)

freu mich scho auf des game


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2009)

Jobbl schrieb:


> Ich bin ziemlich erschüttert! Ich dachte nach 8 Jahren kommt ein würdiger OPF Nachfolger?!


 
 genau das scheint es aber nicht geworden zu sein.
 ein solider shooter mit langweiliger story - mehr nicht und vor allem kein neues opf.


----------



## RincewindChaos (5. Oktober 2009)

hät es fast wieder abbestellt, aber naja für 20 eus schau ichs mir an


----------



## Bereriel (5. Oktober 2009)

Kann jemand etwas über den MP Modus sagen? Kann man die Einsätze zu zweit durchspielen?


----------



## RincewindChaos (5. Oktober 2009)

Bereriel schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas über den MP Modus sagen? Kann man die Einsätze zu zweit durchspielen?


 zu 4. meines wissen nach, aber wieviel einsätze letztlich drinne sind, weiss ich nicht 
 werde hier mal meine eindrücke posten sobald es bei mir auf der festplatte ist


----------



## Cowboy28 (5. Oktober 2009)

Jobbl schrieb:


> Ich bin ziemlich erschüttert! Ich dachte nach 8 Jahren kommt ein würdiger OPF Nachfolger?!


  ArmA 1+2 sind die Nachfolger!

  Bugs hin oder her, aber was
  vergleichbares wie die BIS-Reihe gibt es nicht, und wird es auch wohl nie
  geben. Codemasters hätte die Mittel dazu gehabt dem etwas richtig gutes
  entgegenzusetzen, aber sie haben´s zugunsten des Mainstream
  zusammengestrichen bis nur noch ein Taktikshooter da war, der sich mehr
  als genug Konkurrenz gegenübersieht.


----------



## RincewindChaos (5. Oktober 2009)

Cowboy28 schrieb:


> Jobbl schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin ziemlich erschüttert! Ich dachte nach 8 Jahren kommt ein würdiger OPF Nachfolger?!
> ...


 du scheinst dich mit beidem zu befassen, wie sind denn mit mittlerweile die community mods von arma2? wollte es mir so gegen ende des jahres holen  
 beim einser kam da ja einiges nur, dauerte es ewig


----------



## matze1904 (5. Oktober 2009)

Also es gibt schon so einiges an Mods und Missionen, und die sind Teilweise richtig klasse.


----------



## Homeboy25 (5. Oktober 2009)

die grafik sagt mir von OPF2 überhaupt nicht zu.

da gefällt mir arma2 und das neue kommenden arma aroowhead viel besser.

das gameplay wird, denke ich, bei opf 2 besser sein.
shootermässig leider.

mal abwarten, der hit kommt ja noch, battlefield bad company 2.


----------



## ThoranJafar (5. Oktober 2009)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Jobbl schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin ziemlich erschüttert! Ich dachte nach 8 Jahren kommt ein würdiger OPF Nachfolger?!
> ...


 Story is eh Wurst. 99% der Spielzeit verbringt man eh im Multiplayer und da gibts keine Story. Etwas mehr geballer stört mich nicht, dann ist es evtl mehr wie Battlefield. 

 Egal, ich warte bis morgen auf den vollen Test. Wenn lediglich ein paar punkte für die schlechte Grafik, Story oder magere Sounds abgezogen worden sind ist es mir egal. Solange der Editor und die eigentliche Spielengine gut sind kann man das selbst alles im nu beheben. Anders als bei ArmA2, da ist die Engine schrott und auf ner Schrott Engine kann man nichts gutes machen. Leider.


----------



## Bullwey-M (5. Oktober 2009)

ThoranJafar schrieb:


> Story is eh Wurst. 99% der Spielzeit verbringt man eh im Multiplayer und da gibts keine Story. Etwas mehr geballer stört mich nicht, dann ist es evtl mehr wie Battlefield.
> 
> Egal, ich warte bis morgen auf den vollen Test. Wenn lediglich ein paar punkte für die schlechte Grafik, Story oder magere Sounds abgezogen worden sind ist es mir egal. Solange der Editor und die eigentliche Spielengine gut sind kann man das selbst alles im nu beheben. Anders als bei ArmA2, da ist die Engine schrott und auf ner Schrott Engine kann man nichts gutes machen. Leider.


   Jepp seh ich auch so!


----------



## matze1904 (5. Oktober 2009)

Bullwey-M schrieb:


> ThoranJafar schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Story is eh Wurst. 99% der Spielzeit verbringt man eh im Multiplayer und da gibts keine Story. Etwas mehr geballer stört mich nicht, dann ist es evtl mehr wie Battlefield.
> ...


 Also vll. verstehe ich dich jetzt falsch, aber was die Community aus Arma 2 bis jetzt schon alles gemacht hat, ist schon klasse, kannst es dir ja mal genauer angucken


----------



## STF (5. Oktober 2009)

ThoranJafar schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jobbl schrieb:
> ...


  Das war doch aber schon im Vorfeld klar (wenn man sich ein wenig mit Dragon Rising beschäftigt hat), dass es kein echter/würdiger OFP Nachfolger werden wird. Damit habe ich mich schon lange arrangiert.
  Trotzdem finde ich es entäuschend, dass versprochene Dinge einfach nicht eingehalten wurden.

  Also mir ist die Story/SP Kampagne nicht Wurst. Ich habe auch bei OFP + Addons sehr gerne die SP Kampagne & die Missionen gespielt.
*
  Hier kann man mehr lesen zu den Tests von PCG & Gamestar:*
  http://forum.operationflashpoint-dr.info/showthread.php?t=684

*Tests anderer Magazine:*
  http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=224624
  http://www.operationflashpoint-dr.info/news.php?readmore=320
  http://www.operationflashpoint-dr.info/news.php?readmore=319 

*Fragen und Antworten zum Multiplayer:*
 http://forum.operationflashpoint-dr.info/showthread.php?t=715


----------



## ThoranJafar (5. Oktober 2009)

matze1904: mag sein dass die Comm gut ist, aber was ich so über die
 Engine gelesen hab, dass das Spiel oft abstürzt, Gegener in der Entfernung
 leicht zu sehen sind weil das Gras füher ausgeblendet wird als
 Soldaten, usw. können die mit einfach Mods nicht beheben. Sollte ich da
 falsch liegen korrigier mich bitte.

 STF: cool danke für die Links. Die Kritikpunkte von PCG als auch Gamestar sind lächerlich. Das sind alles die Punkte die in Battlefield völlig normal sind. Also ich bin defintiv auf den vollen Test Morgen gespannt, kann aber jetzt schon sagen dass ichs mir vermutlich morgen Mittag bestellen werde.


----------



## micar (5. Oktober 2009)

also ich bin fast der meinung das die singleplayer missionen so gar keinen interessieren .. 

wat is mit multiplaya ???

(um es auf den punkt zu bringen)


----------



## Mothman (5. Oktober 2009)

micar schrieb:


> also ich bin fast der meinung das die singleplayer missionen so gar keinen interessieren ..


 Natürlich. Mich zum Beispiel.

 Wenn ein Spiel keinen anständigen Singleplayer-Part hat, dann hat es bei mir keine Chance.


----------



## STF (5. Oktober 2009)

micar schrieb:


> also ich bin fast der meinung das die singleplayer missionen so gar keinen interessieren ..
> 
> wat is mit multiplaya ???
> 
> (um es auf den punkt zu bringen)


   Eben, deine Meinung. Aber nicht immer nur von dieser ausgehen und auf andere schließen...     

   Anscheinend hat wohl bisher noch kein Magazin/Portal eine fertige MP-Version zum testen.
   Die Testversionen beinhalten scheinbar nur den SP.

   Ansonsten hab ich ja weiter oben schon einen Link gepostet:
http://forum.operationflashpoi... 

   Der MP scheint wohl auch nicht so der Knaller zu werden...
   Naja, mal die nächsten Tage abwarten, dann kann man sich ein eigenes Bild machen und es gibt dann mehr Infos diesbezüglich.


----------



## Titato (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich stand dem Spiel skeptisch gegenüber. Das tue ich auch immernoch. Ich bin aber überrascht, dass solche Wertungen verteilt wurden. Nach dem bisher gezeigten dachte ich an eine sehr hohe 80er Wertung. Ich bin gespannst wie der MP-Part ist.


----------



## Tschoco_der_Hai (5. Oktober 2009)

ThoranJafar schrieb:


> Story is eh Wurst. 99% der Spielzeit verbringt man eh im Multiplayer und da gibts keine Story. Etwas mehr geballer stört mich nicht, dann ist es evtl mehr wie Battlefield.
> 
> Egal, ich warte bis morgen auf den vollen Test. Wenn lediglich ein paar punkte für die schlechte Grafik, Story oder magere Sounds abgezogen worden sind ist es mir egal. Solange der Editor und die eigentliche Spielengine gut sind kann man das selbst alles im nu beheben. Anders als bei ArmA2, da ist die Engine schrott und auf ner Schrott Engine kann man nichts gutes machen. Leider.


  Naja, soweit ich weiß kann man im MP nur 4 vs. 4 plus KI Spielen also maximal 32 vs 32. Falls ich falsch liege bitte korrigieren!
  Besonders berauschend find ich das nicht, bei Arma sind über 100 Spieler möglich und das ohne KI.

  Bei dem Teil mit der Engine muss ich dir leider zum Teil recht geben.

  Selbst bei Patch 1.04 ist der Netcode von Arma 2 eine mittlere Katastrophe über Physik (besonders beim Fahren) brauchen wir gar nicht reden und von vielen Bugs die es immer noch gibt ebenso wenig.
 Bei der KI scheint sich seit OFP 1 nichts getan zu haben    Naja, ich werd mal auf die DR Demo warten, aber wahrscheinlich bleib ich trotz der Mängel bei Arma.


----------



## N8Mensch (5. Oktober 2009)

Tschoco_der_Hai schrieb:


> ThoranJafar schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Story is eh Wurst. 99% der Spielzeit verbringt man eh im Multiplayer und da gibts keine Story. Etwas mehr geballer stört mich nicht, dann ist es evtl mehr wie Battlefield.
> ...


 Also so wie das verstanden habe, hat Operation Flashpoint 2 im Grunde nichts mit Arm2 zu tun und auch nichts mit Operation Flashpoint1.

 Codemasters muss erst mal ein Spiel in der Größe eines Arma2 programmieren, dann kann man auch vergleichen. 

 Wenn man nur einen Bruchteil programmiert, fällt die Qualitätssicherung natürlich überschaubar aus.


----------



## STF (5. Oktober 2009)

N8Mensch schrieb:


> Also so wie das verstanden habe, hat Operation Flashpoint 2 im Grunde nichts mit Arm2 zu tun und auch nichts mit Operation Flashpoint1.
> 
> Codemasters muss erst mal ein Spiel in der Größe eines Arma2 programmieren, dann kann man auch vergleichen.
> 
> Wenn man nur einen Bruchteil programmiert, fällt die Qualitätssicherung natürlich überschaubar aus.


  Außerdem ist es ja auch nicht Operation Flashpoint 2, sondern Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising.

  Und wenn von dem Bruchteil bis zum Release auch noch jede Menge gestrichen bzw. gekürzt wird, ist es noch weniger vergleichbar.

  Aber ich glaube CM hat sogar mal gesagt, dass es keine Konkurrenz zu ArmA2 darstellen soll und auch nicht in der Liga (sprich Militärsimulation) spielen soll. Anfangs ist man wohl noch davon ausgegangen, hat dann aber gemerkt, dass man dem nicht gerecht werden kann. Und ist wieder zurückgerudert (Taktikshooter).

  Naja, wir werden sehen...


----------



## harndrang (6. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht sollten sich die Redakteure vom Gehalt mal ne Uhr kaufen?


----------



## baummonster (6. Oktober 2009)

Oh nein, der Test kam ganze 9 Minuten später als angekündigt, Weltuntergang....


----------



## harndrang (6. Oktober 2009)

Nee, ein Weltuntergang ist das natürlich nicht, aber wenn ich sowas schreibe:

"Morgen, pünktlich um 9:00 Uhr, werden Sie an dieser Stelle den ausführlichen Test zu Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising lesen. "

würde ich mich auch dran halten. 

Gruß


----------



## FlorianStangl (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Verzögerung liegt daran, dass alle Redakteure außer mir krank geworden sind bzw. diese Woche Urlaub haben. Dumm gelaufen, aber leider nicht zu ändern.


----------



## uglygames (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs gewusst das Game taugt nichts, dumme K.I. = kein Spass...außer vielleicht online.


----------



## stockduck (6. Oktober 2009)

Eines wünsche ich mir- eine Entschuldigung von diesen OFPR-Fanatikern.

  Wie oft musste ich mir anhören, dass OFP das Maß aller Dinge in Sachen Militärsimulation sein wird und ArmA(2) so schlecht ist.

  ArmA(2) hat Bugs, aber ist anscheinend x-Mal aufwendiger, und x-Mal mehr Simulation als OFP. Komischerweise hat auch OFP sehr ähnliche Bugs.

  So, also wo seid ihr nun, ihr ArmA2-Hasser? Ihr habt eine Simulation bestellt und habt einen Taktikshooter erhalten. Alles was ich- und viele andere- gesagt habe ist eingetroffen und bin auf das letzte beschimpft worden.


----------



## Flo66R6 (6. Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem verwendeten Kopierschutz aus? Wenn DRM verwendet wird, müsste ich es heute noch stornieren, daher wäre mir eine Info wichtig.

 Es hört sich so an, als ob OFP2 die 20 EUR wert wäre   Ich bin gespannt, ob sich für den Titel wirklich eine ernstzunehmende Community entwickelt. Also ich bin da ein wenig skeptisch. Die alten OFP'ler vergnügen sich wohl doch eher mit ArmA 2, da es eine deutlich bessere Basis bietet (im Sinne von Simulation und realismus). 

 Mich hätten im Test noch Dinge wie Bullet penetration, Ballistik und allgemeine Physik interessiert. Wie sieht es mit spielbaren Klassen aus? Gibt es Medics, Scouts, Sniper, AT's etc (als eigene Klassen)? 

 Wie funktioniert die Navigation auf dem Schlachtfeld im Hardcore Modus (Kompass/Karte/GPS)? 
 Werden Ziele und Feindeinheiten auf der Karte im Spiel angezeigt? 
 Lassen sich alle Fahr- und Flugzeuge steuern? 
 Bietet das Spiel noch mehr als die Kampagne und den MP (eigen CoOp Karten, Scenarios oder so etwas wie die Waffenkammer in ArmA 2)? Wie sieht es mit zerstörbarer umgebung aus? 
 Bleiben die Panzer nur an den Bäumen, oder auch an Zeunen, Schildern etc. hängen? 

 Wie glaubwürdig ist die Spielwelt (gibt es Zivilisten / Fauna)? 
 Wie sieht's mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad aus? 
 Geht man nach einem einzigen Treffer zu boden / stirbt, oder steckt man viel ein? 
 Gibt es Trefferzonen die sich auswirken (Bein = nur noch kriechen, Arm/Schulter = zielen fast unmöglich, Torso = gleich ist's vorbei wenn kein Medic kommt etc.).

 Habt ihr den Map Editor bzw. Multiplayer und CoOp getestet? 
 Gibt es tatsächlich die Begrenzung auf 4 Km²?
 Gibt es tatsächlich die Beschränkung auf 40 Einheiten im Editior (nicht nur auf den MP bezogen)
 Kann man einfach selbst über's Internet einen Server Hosten und seine Kumpels einladen (wie bei ArmA 2)?

 Ich weis ja, dass es kein ArmA wird aber diese Punkte interessieren mich eben schon. Das alles macht für mich nämlich mit aus, ob die Atmosphäre stimmt und Spannung aufkommt oder ob es ein 4711 Moorhunschiessen wird.

 Es sieht ganz danach aus, als ob ArmA 2 weiterhin der König bleibt. Wenn auch einer mit Schwächen, mit denen ich mitlerweile allerdings hervorragend leben kann.

 Grüße,

 Flo


----------



## Bl4ckburn (6. Oktober 2009)

uglygames schrieb:


> Ich habs gewusst das Game taugt nichts, dumme K.I. = kein Spass...außer vielleicht online.


 Wie bei Arma 2 1.0 ^^


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (6. Oktober 2009)

und wieder eine Ernüchterung mehr. 

 Wieder Geld gespart. 

 Wird dan in Dragon Age investiert.


----------



## Feuerfalke (6. Oktober 2009)

Teilweise finde ich den Review schon etwas biased und ungenau:

"Mehrspielervarianten nur zwei Karten" 
Zwei karten? Ich dachte es gibt nur eine? Also 2 Missionen pro Spielmodus?

Und wenn die KI so grottenschlecht war, die Kampagne viel zu kurz, das Gameplay viel zu arcadisch, warum gibt es keinen einzigen Minuspunkt im Fazit, aber "nur" 77%???

Ich warte mal auf die Demo, um mir ein eigenes Bild zu machen, das habe ich bei ArmA2 auch getan.


----------



## ThoranJafar (6. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie scheinen alle Tester völlig zu vergessen dass es schon seit Jahren kein neues Battlefield Spiel und OFP2 diesen Platz evtl einnehmen will. 
 Eine gute SP Kampagne ist viel Wert, aber worums ja wirklich geht ist der MP. Die 2 Maps pro Spielmodus sind eingentlich genial. Das heißt nämlich alle die sich jetzt sofort auf den Editor stürzen und gute Maps bauen werden schnell eine große Fanbasis haben und in der Community bekannt werden.


----------



## STF (6. Oktober 2009)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem verwendeten Kopierschutz aus? Wenn DRM verwendet wird, müsste ich es heute noch stornieren, daher wäre mir eine Info wichtig.
> 
> Es hört sich so an, als ob OFP2 die 20 EUR wert wäre   Ich bin gespannt, ob sich für den Titel wirklich eine ernstzunehmende Community entwickelt. Also ich bin da ein wenig skeptisch. Die alten OFP'ler vergnügen sich wohl doch eher mit ArmA 2, da es eine deutlich bessere Basis bietet (im Sinne von Simulation und realismus).
> 
> ...


  Den Fragen kann ich mich eigentlich nur anschließen!    
  Genau aus den Gründen kaufe ich mir auch keine PCG mehr. 
  In den Tests wird meist auf viele wichtige Punkte gar nicht mehr eingegangen.
  Man erfährt es aber glücklichweise durch andere Quellen (Community, Foren, Portale)
  Trotzdem ist für immer noch der selbst durchgeführte Test am entscheidensten.

  Ich war bei OFP: DR von Anfang an skeptisch und habe mir nicht zu viel Hoffnung gemacht.
  Das war wohl völlig richtig. Bei ArmA2 habe ich es allerdings auch so gemacht.
  Und mir war auch klar, dass OFP: DR nicht Liga von ArmA2 spielen wird.
  Davon hab ich mich schon sehr früh verabschiedet.


----------



## FlyingDutch (6. Oktober 2009)

Tjoar. Eigentlich schade. Auch wenn man schon vorher anhand der Videos sehen konnte, dass OFPR wohl eher ein Ghost Recon wird, hat man doch noch bis zuletzt gehofft.



> "Mehrspielervarianten nur zwei Karten"


 Das würde mich auch einmal genauer interessieren. Naturgemäß hat Flashpoint doch nur eine große Karte ?


----------



## Flo66R6 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja, noch eine Frage: 

 Wann leifert Ihr denn das (reißerische) Wegfindungs- und KI Bug Video nach? Ich freue mich schon darauf  

 Grüße,

 Flo

 PS: Oder war das etwa nur ArmA 2 vorbehalten?


----------



## Bereriel (6. Oktober 2009)

STF schrieb:


> Flo66R6 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie sieht es denn mit dem verwendeten Kopierschutz aus? Wenn DRM verwendet wird, müsste ich es heute noch stornieren, daher wäre mir eine Info wichtig.
> ...


 An die ArmA2 Fraktion. Wie sieht dort der MP aus? Kann man die Missionen im MP im Coop spielen?
 Ist die aktuelle Version spielbar? 
 Durch den Test, haben sich dann fragen bei mir bei ArmA2 aufgeworfen. Der Test über Arma2 bei PCG ist nicht "mehr" sehr aussage kräftig, ausserdem wurde auch hier nicht richtig auf den MP Modus eingangen.


----------



## ShadowDuke (6. Oktober 2009)

So, ich habs wieder abbestellt! Hab mir sowas ja schon gedacht! Vorher schon gelesen das der SP recht kurz sein soll, aber das mit dem MP ist ja nun die Höhe. Hatte mehr auf den MP gesetzt, aber 2 Karten!? Pff...

 Da hätte man echt viel mehr raus machen könne, und das nach soo vielen Jahren nach OFP, lol!

 Warum sind bei mFazit keine - Punkte aufgelistet?! Irgendwie fehlen die noch!


----------



## stockduck (6. Oktober 2009)

Bereriel schrieb:


> An die ArmA2 Fraktion. Wie sieht dort der MP aus? Kann man die Missionen im MP im Coop spielen?
> Ist die aktuelle Version spielbar?
> Durch den Test, haben sich dann fragen bei mir bei ArmA2 aufgeworfen. Der Test über Arma2 bei PCG ist nicht "mehr" sehr aussage kräftig, ausserdem wurde auch hier nicht richtig auf den MP Modus eingangen.


  Du kannst dich in mehreren MP-Modi austoben. Das fängt von reinem (T)DeathMatch an, bis über große Schlachten die gegen KI geführt werden (COOP), Missionen die man im COOP (die sich in kleine Coop-Missionen unterteilen) gegen KI spielt, Player vs. Player, CTF usw. Was genau die Mission bietet, liegt immer beim Erschaffer der Map.

  Ja, die normalen Missionen (SP) kann man auch Cooperativ im MP spielen.

  Die aktuelle Version ist durchaus spielbar, das war ArmA2 im Gegensatz zu ArmA1 sowieso. 

  Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, dass du dich einem Clan/Team/Spielgemeinschaft anschließt, die dann größere Events macht- zb. in dem Clan was ich spiele. In unserem Coop-Team werden regelmäßig große Missionen mit 10-20 Leute gespielt, seid das nun Clanintern, Clanübergreifend, oder aber auch Public.

  Der Test von ArmA2 war nie wirklich aussagekräftig, genausowenig wie von OFPR, da man quasi nicht auf den MP eingegangen ist, was ja quasi das Aushängeschild der beiden Spiele ist. Was aber fix ist, ist dass ArmA2 deutlich mehr Simulation ist. 

  Außerdem ist bei ArmA2 der Release von MODs sehr hoch- da kann man bei OFP derweil nur spekulieren. ACE2 für ArmA2 wird sehr interessant werden.

  Falls das ungenügend sein sollte, dann schreib einfach nochmals, ich versuche es so weit wie möglich zu beantworten.


----------



## Flo66R6 (6. Oktober 2009)

Bereriel schrieb:


> An die ArmA2 Fraktion. Wie sieht dort der MP aus? Kann man die Missionen im MP im Coop spielen?
> Ist die aktuelle Version spielbar?
> Durch den Test, haben sich dann fragen bei mir bei ArmA2 aufgeworfen. Der Test über Arma2 bei PCG ist nicht "mehr" sehr aussage kräftig, ausserdem wurde auch hier nicht richtig auf den MP Modus eingangen.


 Die Singleplayer Kampange ist (zu großen Teilen) im CoOp spielbar. Mit dem aktuellen Patch (1.4) funktioniert nun endlich auch das Speichern/Laden im CoOp. Einige Abschnitte der SP Kampagne stehen im CoOp nicht zur Verfügung.

 Sämtliche Multiplayer Missionen, die man z.B. auf www.Armaholic.com findet, lassen sich im CoOp spielen. Häufig lässt sich auch die KI deaktivieren wenn die Mission z.B. für 6 Leute ausgelegt ist, ihr aber nur zu 4 seid und der Teamleader keine Lust auf Mikromanagement hat (denn das ist es im großen und ganzen mit der KI nach wie vor).

 Ein CoOp Spiel starten geht denkbar einfach:

 Neuen Internet Server hosten
 Namen vergeben
 Passwort vergeben
 Eine der zig Mission auswählen
 Warten bis sich deine Kumpels verbunden haben
 Starten
 Spaß haben

 Der wirkliche Multiplayer (also nicht CoOp gegen Bot Gegner) bietet wohl auch enorm viel Abwechslung und Spielmodi. Da habe ich bisher aber nur reingeschnuppert. Wir zocken überwiegend zu viert im CoOp.

 Allerdings sollte man eben vorher wissen:
 ArmA 2 hat nach wie vor Schwächen in der Performance - ein halbwegs aktuelles System ist Pflicht
 Es ist eine Hardcore Simulation - 1, max 2 Treffer und das war's
 Es krankt teilweise immernoch am Balancing. Die KI trifft auf 500 m mit einer AK ohne Scope genau zwischen deine Augen und das mit einem einzigen Schuss (nicht immer, kommt aber vor).
 Die Gegner KI ist enorm fordernd. Sobald du einen Schuss abgiebst, wirst du umzingelt (flankiert) und unter Druck gesetzt (in Abhängigkeit der festgelegten Gegner KI)
 Man sollte sich je nach Mission zwischen 30 min und 4 Stunden Zeit nehmen. Mal eben den schnellen Schuss kann man bei ArmA 2 nicht unbedingt erwarten.
 Nach wie vor gibt es einige CoOp Missionen in denen Trigger nicht auslösen, was dann aber meist an den Fähigkeiten der Missionsdesigner bzw. unzureichenden Tests liegt.
 Das Speichersystem bei AmrA 2 ist nach wie vor eine Katastrophe, die mich schon echt nerven gekostet hat (uch bin immer der Depp der aufgrund der fetten Internetanbindung das Spiel hostet, demnach bin ich auch für Speichern und laden verantwortlich).

 Noch ein Wort zu den Misiionen bei Armaholic: Die schwanken in Ihrer Qualität teilweise recht stark. Manche sind wirklich einfach nur schlecht. Es gibt aber ebenso viele kleine Perlen die richtig Laune machen und technisch ziemlich gut gemacht sind.

 Wenn man mit den Schwächen leben kann, kaufen. Wenn nicht, verzichtet man eben auf die einzige zeitgemäße Militärsimulation mit starker Community.

 Grüße,

 Flo


----------



## Haupti (6. Oktober 2009)

genau das was da mein vorredner schreibt hat mich an ARMA2 abgeschreckt. Mein System packts nicht und ich hab mich immer wieder ertappt wie ich aufs keyboard geklotzt habe und auf Tastensuche war. Die Frust momente bei Arma sind mir viel zu hoch, das überlasse ich lieber Hardcorezockern.

OFP Dragon Rising will keine Militärsim sein und das ist gut so. Ich liebe Ghost Recon, die alten Rainbow Six Teile (also bis Raven Shield + add on) und auch SWAT und ähnliches fliegt hier noch auf der Platte rum. Ich freue mich das ich endlich mal wieder einen Taktischen Shooter bekomme nach 2 oder 3 Jahren des wartens (Ghost Recon AW2 war der letzte). Allemal besser als der X-te Call of Duty Moorhuhn aufguss wo die Inszenierung grandios ist aber die KI nicht ab und an mal nen aussetzer hat sondern dauernd doof wie Stroh ist und man nur von Skript zu Skript rennt.


----------



## STF (6. Oktober 2009)

*GameStar Test-Video zu OFP: DR*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4w6kewVpXGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Feuerfalke (6. Oktober 2009)

STF schrieb:


> *GameStar Test-Video zu OFP: DR*


  Das Video steht ja mal im krassen Gegensatz zum Review, gerade was die Beurteilung der KI angeht.


----------



## sebbo415 (6. Oktober 2009)

Feuerfalke schrieb:


> STF schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *GameStar Test-Video zu OFP: DR*
> ...


   Also das jeder eine eigene Meinung OK...aber es kann doch nicht sein das pcgames behauptet grottenschlechte KI und die "Kollegen" supderdupermega KI. Wem soll man da glauben? Hatten die unterschiedliche versionen oder was? Alles sehr mysteriös...


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2009)

uglygames schrieb:


> Ich habs gewusst das Game taugt nichts, dumme K.I. = kein Spass...außer vielleicht online.


 da ich nie MP spiele, ist das game für mich gestorben. danke für den test. 


 edit: naja, mal sehen. das GameStar video zeigt wirklich etwas anderes, als hier im test beschrieben wird.


----------



## Bereriel (6. Oktober 2009)

Danke an alle die meine Fragen beantworten haben! Thx! Hab mir weitergeholfen!


----------



## PCG-SW (6. Oktober 2009)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Mich hätten im Test noch Dinge wie Bullet penetration, Ballistik und allgemeine Physik interessiert.
> Geschosse durchschlagen Fenster, nicht aber Holzwände. Ballistik ist vorhanden, Geschwindigkeit und Entfernung zum Ziel spielen eine Rolle, Wind aber nicht. Die Feuerrate beeinflusst ebenfalls die Geschossbahn, lange Salven streuen deutlich mehr. Allg. Physik - Gebäude sind zerstörbar, Bäume bleiben jedoch von Panzerbeschuss unbeeindruckt, sie lassen sich auch durch Fahrzeuge umdrücken. Panzer "klettern" über Steine hinweg, können sich dabei auch überschlagen. Kleine Hindernisse wie etwa Zäune sind kein Problem, die zerbröseln, wenn man mit einem Panzer durchfährt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PCG-SW (6. Oktober 2009)

Feuerfalke schrieb:


> Teilweise finde ich den Review schon etwas biased und ungenau:
> 
> "Mehrspielervarianten nur zwei Karten"
> Zwei karten? Ich dachte es gibt nur eine? Also 2 Missionen pro Spielmodus?
> ...


 Naja, im Mehrspielermodus spielt man ja nur auf max 2 x 2 km großen Abschnitten der Insel, von daher kann man schon von "Karten" sprechen. 

 Minuspunkte müssten doch im Pro/Con-Kasten aufgelistet sein.

 Grüße
 Stefan W.


----------



## Mirror09 (6. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habs jetzt mal auf ps3 getestet und kan dem Test von pcg überhaptnich zustimmen die KI 
ist richtig clever (das krassest war als ein kamerad aufem boden lag der andere feuer schutz gab und der sani zu ihm rante um ihn wieder flott zu machen hat mich schon krass erstaunt^^)dasMissions desgin ist wirklich nicht so der hit aber naja jedes spiel hat seine macken im Hardcoremodus find ichs ein ticken zu schwer da dauert schon ne Mission ewig also ich geb dem Spiel 85%. vllt sollen die herren von pcg es nochmal ausführlich testen xDDDD


----------



## PCG-SW (6. Oktober 2009)

ShadowDuke schrieb:


> So, ich habs wieder abbestellt! Hab mir sowas ja schon gedacht! Vorher schon gelesen das der SP recht kurz sein soll, aber das mit dem MP ist ja nun die Höhe. Hatte mehr auf den MP gesetzt, aber 2 Karten!? Pff...
> 
> Da hätte man echt viel mehr raus machen könne, und das nach soo vielen Jahren nach OFP, lol!
> 
> Warum sind bei mFazit keine - Punkte aufgelistet?! Irgendwie fehlen die noch!


 Cons sollten inzwischen angezeigt werden.

 Gruß
 Stefan W.


----------



## STF (6. Oktober 2009)

sebbo415 schrieb:


> Feuerfalke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > STF schrieb:
> ...


   Ich habe auch keinen wirklichen Plan wieso u. weshalb.
   Am besten selber probieren... Videothek, Kumpel/Bekannte, Gameshop

   Mich stört außerdem, dass die Vehikel im SP so gut wie gar nicht genutzt werden.     
   Und wie sich der HMMWV (Humvee) steuert, ist für einen Developer/Publisher, der ansonsten durch Rennspiele bekannt ist, auch völlig inakzeptabel.
   Das Gelaber von _Sion Lenton _im Vorfeld ist wohl größtenteils auch nur Marketing Blah Blah:


> *play³:*_*
> Dragon Rising ist komplett auf Realismus ausgelegt. Werden Fahrzeuge auch einen begrenzten Spritvorrat haben?*_
> *
> Sion Lenton:*
> ...


 www.videogameszone.de/aid,680233/Operation-Flashpoint-Dragon-Rising-Die-Entwickler-Sion-Lenton-und-Brant-Nicholas-im-playx-Interview/News/


----------



## Cowboy28 (6. Oktober 2009)

Tjoa, am Anfang war es lt. den Entwicklern ein Porsche, am Ende ist ein Golf als tatsächliches Ergebnis dabei raus gekommen...


----------



## sonyneu (6. Oktober 2009)

Danke für eure Bewertung und auch den Bericht über Operation Flashpoint 2 zum glück noch rechtzeitig! hatte nämlich das spiel online vorbestellt jetzt hab ich es storniert und ein anders spiel dafür geordert  Hatte mich schon so doll mit ArmA 2. angeschissen und mit Operation Flashpoint 2 wär es wohl nicht anders gewesen is nur doof wenn man sich so drauf freut und es dann kauft und das spiel noch gar nicht fertig bzw. total die Fehler hat! hatte ArmA 2 gekauft für 40 Euro und fast verschenkt für 20 wieder verkauft und das ne Woche später und nicht durchgespielt nur die ersten Levels das tut weh Leute
Gruß sonyneu


----------



## Hugo78 (6. Oktober 2009)

mir bleibt nur eins zusagen...

 EPIC FAIL!!! Codemasters .. HA,HA.


----------



## MajorGunner (6. Oktober 2009)

Gamepro vergibt 81%

Artikel:
http://www.gamepro.de/test/spiele/xbox360/taktikshooter/operation_flashpoint_dragon_rising_test/1963136/operation_flashpoint_dragon_rising_test.html

Gamestar Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w6kewVpXGg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## PCG-SW (6. Oktober 2009)

Mirror09 schrieb:


> Also ich habs jetzt mal auf ps3 getestet und kan dem Test von pcg überhaptnich zustimmen die KI
> ist richtig clever (das krassest war als ein kamerad aufem boden lag der andere feuer schutz gab und der sani zu ihm rante um ihn wieder flott zu machen hat mich schon krass erstaunt^^)dasMissions desgin ist wirklich nicht so der hit aber naja jedes spiel hat seine macken im Hardcoremodus find ichs ein ticken zu schwer da dauert schon ne Mission ewig also ich geb dem Spiel 85%. vllt sollen die herren von pcg es nochmal ausführlich testen xDDDD


 Die Herren von pcg durften mehrfach beobachten,

 dass ein Sanitäter zwar zum verletzten Spieler hingerannt ist, dort aber plötzlich verharrte und keine Heilung durchführte - auch wenn kein Feindfeuer mehr gegeben war.

 dass Gegner mitunter in eine Richtung blickten, ohne zu reagieren (hatte ich bei der Flughafenmission)

 dass mein Squad ab und zu Befehle nicht ordentlich ausführte, Sandsackdeckung komplett ignorierte, mit hoch erhobenen Waffen im Kreis lief, anstatt den Gegner aufs Korn zu nehmen.

 Da wir mit zwei Testern in verschiedensten Situationen und Missionen mit solchen Aussetzen konfrontiert waren, finden sie auch entsprechende Erwähnung. Sicher hätten wir noch deutlicher herausstellen können, das die KI-Leistung insgesamt besser ist, als bei manch anderen Genre-Vertretern, mich persönlich stellt sie aber trotzdem nicht ganz zufrieden.

 Grüße
 Stefan W.


----------



## reactioN (6. Oktober 2009)

das spiel ist viel besser als 77% ,handlung is bei dem game sowieso egal daman es hauptsächlich multiplayer spielt und IGN UK 8.1 ..also lieber selber testen


----------



## Flo66R6 (6. Oktober 2009)

PCG-SW schrieb:


> Hoffe, die Antworten helfen etwas weiter


 Jo, sie helfen weiter. Besten Dank, dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast  

 Grüße,

 Flo

 PS: Nur die Kopierschutz- Info vermisse ich noch


----------



## STF (6. Oktober 2009)

MajorGunner schrieb:


> Gamestar Video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...


   Erst (den Thread) lesen, dann posten...   

   Das Video habe ich schon einige Beträge vorher eingebunden:
 http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Kommentare-zu-Artikeln-auf-wwwpcgamesde/News-Operation-Flashpoint-2-im-Test-8219606.html:8222572

   Aber doppelt hält besser.


----------



## MajorGunner (6. Oktober 2009)

STF schrieb:


> MajorGunner schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gamestar Video:
> ...


   Ich weiß, aber nicht jeder Leser hat Lust diese Beiträge zu suchen  Hab deshalb den Link nochmal gepostet


----------



## PCG-SW (6. Oktober 2009)

reactioN schrieb:


> das spiel ist viel besser als 77% ,handlung is bei dem game sowieso egal daman es hauptsächlich multiplayer spielt und IGN UK 8.1 ..also lieber selber testen


 Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch etwas ganz entscheidendes einfließen lassen: Bitte dran denken, dass wir hier von einer *Einzelspieler*-Spielspaßwertung sprechen. Ich weiß, dass viele User/Leser gerne den umfassenden Bericht inklusive Mehrspielerwertung wollen, was bei OFP: DR sicher auch berechtigt ist. Andere Magazine mögen gut und gerne gleich eine Mehrspielerwertung raushauen, wir haben uns beim Test dagegen entschieden. 

 Grund: Im aktuellen Fall haben wir in der Redaktion vier Keys zur Verfügung gehabt, was eine Koop-Einschätzung gut ermöglichte, aber sonst???

 Mit 2 vs. 2 Spielern auf den Maps rumlaufen, und Fangemann spielen? Wer hätte was davon? Sicher nicht die Spieler, die sich dann zu 16 oder 32-Matches treffen   

 Will sagen, ein solcher "Mehrspielertest" ist schlicht *VOR *Release kaum seriös machbar. Und wie sieht es nach Release aus? 

 Nach Release ist die eingefleischte Community ohnehin bedeutend tiefer im Thema drin, weil sie zig mehr Spielstunden auf dem Buckel hat, als der Print-Redakteur, der im Tagesgeschäft schon wieder an ganz anderen Spielen sitzt.

 Generell spiegelt eine Mehrspielerwertung doch nur wieder einzelne Meinungen von Redakteuren, wieder, was mich zur Grundsatzfrage führt - sollten Redaktionen überhaupt Mehrspieler*wertungen* vergeben???

 Angenehmes Diskutieren wünscht
 Stefan W.


----------



## Feuerfalke (6. Oktober 2009)

PCG-SW schrieb:


> reactioN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das spiel ist viel besser als 77% ,handlung is bei dem game sowieso egal daman es hauptsächlich multiplayer spielt und IGN UK 8.1 ..also lieber selber testen
> ...


 Na, zumindest hat es ausgereicht zu sagen, dass der Multiplayerpart ein klares Minus verdient. Also würde ich sagen, dass man den Multiplayerpart sehr wohl bewertet hat, nur halt nach dem, was man so sieht und nicht danach, wie es sich tatsächlich spielt.


----------



## reactioN (6. Oktober 2009)

PCG-SW schrieb:


> reactioN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das spiel ist viel besser als 77% ,handlung is bei dem game sowieso egal daman es hauptsächlich multiplayer spielt und IGN UK 8.1 ..also lieber selber testen
> ...


   ja schon recht mit der einzelspieler wertung, trotzdem mir macht das spiel spaß naja jedem das seine


----------



## Samsky (6. Oktober 2009)

Auch ,wenn es ein Einzelspieler-Test ist finde ich die Wertung viel zu gering.

OPF DR ist eines der Spiele des Jahres und sicher um einiges Spaßiger als ein 08/15 Shooter wie Cod 4/5.

Ich kann diese Wertung nicht nachvollziehen!


----------



## PCG-SW (6. Oktober 2009)

Feuerfalke schrieb:


> PCG-SW schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Na, zumindest hat es ausgereicht zu sagen, dass der Multiplayerpart ein klares Minus verdient. Also würde ich sagen, dass man den Multiplayerpart sehr wohl bewertet hat, nur halt nach dem, was man so sieht und nicht danach, wie es sich tatsächlich spielt.


 Die von den Online-Kollegen gewählte Überschrift "Multiplayer-Test" ist hier auch leider fehl am Platz 

 Der Minus-Punkt resultiert aus Faktoren, die wir auch ohne 32-Mann-Gefechte festgestellt haben, wie zum Beispiel die Sache mit den Karten/Missionen, das hätten wir noch in der Kastenüberschrift präzisieren können: Multiplayer - Spielumfang.

 Thx
 Stefan


----------



## Hugo78 (6. Oktober 2009)

Samsky schrieb:


> Auch ,wenn es ein Einzelspieler-Test ist finde ich die Wertung viel zu gering.
> 
> OPF DR ist eines der Spiele des Jahres und sicher um einiges Spaßiger als ein 08/15 Shooter wie Cod 4/5.
> 
> Ich kann diese Wertung nicht nachvollziehen!


   - Null Story,
   - Mini Kampange,
   - keine zerstörbare Umgebung,
   - nur ein winziges 4 Mann team, statt 12 (OFP 1) - 64 (ArmA),
   - Multiplayer ohne Bots, auf Minikarten,
   - Modbarkeit = 0,0%, weil kein SDK oder irgendwelche anderen Modtools von Codemasters kommen werden.
   - Realismus ist kaum besser als COD,

   Von mir hätte das Machwerk keine 70% bekommen. 
   Ok wenn es Söldner: Dragon Rising oder GRAW: Dragon Rising wäre, ist es aber nicht.

   Da steht_ "*Operation Flashpoint*_" auf der Verpackung, und nicht _"*Operation Battlefield Advanced Warfighter of Duty*".     
_


----------



## STF (6. Oktober 2009)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Samsky schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auch ,wenn es ein Einzelspieler-Test ist finde ich die Wertung viel zu gering.
> ...


  Mal ne Frage... Habt ihr alle das Spiel schon gespielt oder gar durchgespielt und alles ausprobiert, (Editor, MP...)?
  Klingt jedenfalls so.    

  Ich nehme solche Wertungen jedenfalls nicht persönlich. 
  Ich bewerte Spiele selbst für mich. Denn mir soll/muss es ja Spaß machen.
  Da "ärgern" mich auch keine Tests von einigen Magazinen, deren Meinung/Wertung ich nicht teile.
  Dadurch ändert sich doch am eigenen Empfinden des Spiels nichts.

  Wenn man natürlich Fanboy-Ambitionen hat, dann sieht das schon wieder etwas anders aus.
  Vielleicht sollte man sich trozdem mal ein wenig frei davon machen, was Namen betrifft.
 Namen sind nur Schall & Rauch...
 Aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Flo66R6 (6. Oktober 2009)

Samsky schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Wertung nicht nachvollziehen!


 Kein wunder. Du hast es ja höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch nicht gespielt, oder? Die Spielemagazin Redaktionen im Gegensatz zu dir (und zu uns allen) schon. 

 Auch bei den anderen Redaktionen scheint es ja nicht so gut angekommen zu sein. Ich werde mir (sofern Amazon schnell genug liefert) am Donnerstag oder spätestens Freitag selbst eine Meinung bilden können. Ich lasse mich aber gerne positiv vom Endergebnis überraschen. 

 Viel erwarte ich allerdings nicht mehr von dem Titel. Ich glaube Battlefield Bad Company 2 schlägt in eine ähnliche Kerbe wie Dragon Rising. Bei Battlefield bin ich allerdings zuversichtlich das das verpsochene auch gehalten wird. Ich orakel jetzt einmal das da nämlich auch ein Battlefield in der Verpackung sein wird, im Gegensatz zu OFP2 (oder FarCry 2 um noch ein Beispiel zu nennen).

 Grüße,

 Flo


----------



## MajorGunner (6. Oktober 2009)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Samsky schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auch ,wenn es ein Einzelspieler-Test ist finde ich die Wertung viel zu gering.
> ...


 
     1. Manche Gebäude SIND zerstörbar.
     2. Insgesamt 8 Spieler die sich bekriegen können, jeder Spieler bekomt 4 Bots zugeteilt, macht also 16 vs 16
     3. ---> faktisch ist der MULTIPLAYER also MIT BOTS
     4. Ein Editor wird mitgeliefert, also ich freu mich schon auf die kommenden MODS    
     5. Schon gespielt?

Edit by mcdrake:
   Den Anstand hier bitte nicht vergessen.
   Danke


----------



## unimatrix (6. Oktober 2009)

Leute die sich Eigentore schiessen sind auch nicht viel besser fürchte ich. Was der (Missions-)Editor mit einer SDK und vor allem Mods zu tun hat, kannst hoffentlich wenigstens Du nachvollziehen.


----------



## spiderschwein (6. Oktober 2009)

Man vergleiche mal die ersten "screenshots" mit denen hier aus dem Test, v.a. die eckigen blutverschmierten Finger an der Waffe. Echt armselig.


----------



## MajorGunner (6. Oktober 2009)

unimatrix schrieb:


> Leute die sich Eigentore schiessen sind auch nicht viel besser fürchte ich. Was der (Missions-)Editor mit einer SDK und vor allem Mods zu tun hat, kannst hoffentlich wenigstens Du nachvollziehen.


   Wo hab ich das geschrieben?


----------



## stockduck (6. Oktober 2009)

MajorGunner schrieb:


> unimatrix schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Leute die sich Eigentore schiessen sind auch nicht viel besser fürchte ich. Was der (Missions-)Editor mit einer SDK und vor allem Mods zu tun hat, kannst hoffentlich wenigstens Du nachvollziehen.
> ...


    4. Ein Editor wird mitgeliefert, also ich freu mich schon auf die kommenden MODS

 Ohne SDK oder ähnlichem = keine Mods im eigentlichen Sinne

 Das man schon sachen verdrehen kann sieht man an Stalker. Auch hier gibt es Mods, welche aber keine wunder vollbringen können wie z.b. neue landschaften, etc. sondern wo nur das dagewesene anders aussieht, oder weggelassenes wieder einführt.


----------



## unimatrix (6. Oktober 2009)

Du meinst vor Deinem Edit?


----------



## MajorGunner (6. Oktober 2009)

unimatrix schrieb:


> Du meinst vor Deinem Edit?


   Ne


----------



## DrHasenbein (6. Oktober 2009)

2 Maps im Multiplayer ? meinen die das ernst ? 

 da storniere ich aber mal ganz fix meine Vorbestellung

 der Wahnsinn


----------



## mettman1 (6. Oktober 2009)

solangsam frage ich mich ob ich mein abo nicht kündigen soll. bis auf petra fröhlichs ansprache auf der ersten heftseite erscheint alles nach und nach auf dieser website hier...eine unverschämtheit ist das.


----------



## Bernd-PCGames (6. Oktober 2009)

da ich mit dem kauf von "unter 80%"-titeln schon paar mal enttäuscht wurde, werde ich diesmal die hände weglassen von diesen möchtegern milsims......  ........hatte mich auf beide titel gefreut, aber in anbetracht aller mängel beider games (arma2 + opfdr) bezweifle ich einen längerwährenden spielspaß   

 egal ob gamestar oder pcgames, beide - meiner meinung nach besten testredaktionen - bescheinigen lt. deren - ich denke mal absolut kompetenten - redakteuren beiden spielen nicht die erwartete qualität.

 mir ist eine ordentliche sp-kampagne auch wichtig. wenn allerdings hier keine story aufgebaut wird die fesselt und - was viel wichtiger ist - die ki nicht 100% "mitspielt" dann will für mich kein wirklicher spielspaß aufkommen. btw, auch bei mp-matches kann man sich leider auf die intelligenz der spieler nicht immer verlassen   

 leider stimmt mich das alles ziemlich traurig und enttäuscht. die entwickler nehmen sich jahre lang zeit und bekommen die kritikpunkte der tester und spieler nicht umgesetzt. sicher, man kann s nicht jedem recht machen (will und kann das viell auch gar nicht) aber ein "gesunder" mittelweg wäre doch die beste lösung. letztlich wird momentan fast jedes spiel in unfertigem zustand auf den markt geworfen. speziell im beispiel von arma2 und opfdr denken sich die entwickler: die community wird s schon richten......................NEIN, liebe entwickler, das ist der falsche weg.

 ich für meinen teil bleibe lieber bei "älteren" perlen als mein geld mit schwachen, neuen titeln zu verpulvern


----------



## moeykaner (6. Oktober 2009)

warum wird in dem test nicht mal die 2*2km Mapbegrenzung für den MP genannt?

Koop Modus 275m Leine zu den Kameraden und Zeitlimit im Singleplayer?

Das sind Dinge, die viele einfach noch nicht wissen und die denken es wird so Open World, wie OFP1...schliesslich sagt Codemasters das die ganze Zeit und letztendlich ist die Behauptung mit Open World ne totale ver******.


----------



## Flo66R6 (6. Oktober 2009)

275 m Leine zu den Mitspielern im CoOp? 

 Was hat das zu bedeuten? Dürfen sich im CoOp die Spieler nicht weiter als 275m voneinander entfernen, oder wie ist das zu verstehen?

 Zum Zeitlimit: Ich bin absolut kein freund von Zeitkritischen Missionen, ganz egal in welchem Genre auch immer (außer natürlich Rennspielen) aber wenn es sich sinnvoll in eine Mission einfügt, kann ich damit leben. Trotzdem finde ich soetwas einen ekligen und völlig unnötigen Spaßkiller (passend zum Scenario hin, oder her)..

 Grüße,

 Flo


----------



## Joker131 (6. Oktober 2009)

Also ich als alter OFP Fan (ich zocke es heute noch, obwohl ich die Kampagne und die Missionen schon auswendig kenne), schließe aus diesem Bericht,bei nur 2 MP Maps pro Modus und nur 11 Missionen  in der Kampagne, sehe ich es nicht ein, 8 Jahre zu warten und dann noch 50€ zu blechen. Da werde ich halt noch 6 Monate warten und es als LowBudget kaufen.


----------



## XeLuDaS (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es zumindest Klasse das CM aus nem Rennspiel nen Shooter gemacht hat wo unterschiedliche Fahrzeug ein anderes handling haben . Nur blöd das sie vergessehen haben die Rennfahrer + Copilot KI auf den Fahrersitz zu schnallen auch wenn es ne Open World von 4km²(im neuen Trailer steht:"220km² großes Schlachtfeld) ist. Zum dem Rest ist das meiste ja schon gesagt worden^^.
 Multiplayer 4vs4? Nur weil eine Konsole nur 4 Kontroller nutz?

 Fazit:
 weiter kämpfen mit Arma2 in der Hoffnung das DER Patch noch kommt und auf BC2 warten.

 PS.: an die Redaktion steht noch ein vergleich zu der aktuellen Arma2 V1.04 SP gegen OPFR an?


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2009)

Da werden sich wohl einige bei Bohemia entschuldigen müssen, die ihnen damals Unfähigkeit und solche sachen vorgeworfen haben. Aber hier sieht man wieder, dass sie die Einzigen sind, die das hinbekommen. Bei ArmA 2 gibt es große Schlachten über eine ganze riesige Karte verteilt, mit hunderten KI Soldaten, die selbständig agieren. Da sieht man mal was sie wirklich geleistet haben und das vieles zu unrecht mies gemacht wurde.

 Bei OFP DR gibt es sowas dagegen gar nicht. Im Gegenteil, da wird die Karte einfach mal auf 2x2 km beschränkt, was Fahr- und Flugzeuge völlig überflüssig macht. Und wenn man dieses Feld verlässt stirbt man irgendwann. Hallo? Wo ist da noch Open-World? Das ist nicht besser als Call of Duty.
 Oder man darf nur 275m von den eigenen Soldaten entfernt stehen? Oo

 Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, sie haben schnell eingesehen, dass sie gegen so ein Open-World-Spiel wie ArmA 2 keine Chance haben und haben irgendwie schnell was zusammengebastelt. Die große Masse wird jetzt jubeln, weil sie ein neues Battlefield-Spiel haben, jeder aber der ein wirkliches Operation Flashpoint erwartet, wird sich enttäuscht davon entfernen.

 Da ArmA 2 weiter das Maß aller Dinge in Sachen Militärsimulation ist, sollte sich das auch in der Wertung wiederspiegeln und eine dicke Aufwertung wäre fällig.


----------



## Mothman (6. Oktober 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> ...
> Da ArmA 2 weiter das Maß aller Dinge in Sachen Militärsimulation ist, sollte sich das auch in der Wertung wiederspiegeln und eine dicke Aufwertung wäre fällig.


 Höre ich da etwas "Genugtuung" und "Häme" aus deinen Worten?!  

 Also Aufwerten wäre übertrieben. Nur weil es andre nicht besser können (was mal dahin gestellt bleibt), heißt das ja nicht, dass man das kleinste Übel in den Himmel loben muss.


----------



## WatchOutNinjas (6. Oktober 2009)

mal wieder ein zu unrecht gehyptes spiel wie mf2


----------



## unimatrix (6. Oktober 2009)

Mothman schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Also Aufwerten wäre übertrieben. Nur weil es andre nicht besser können (was mal dahin gestellt bleibt), heißt das ja nicht, dass man das kleinste Übel in den Himmel loben muss.


 Moment, mal rekapitulieren! Seit 1999 ist bekannt, dass ein Newcomer-Studio ein Open-World-Spiel baut, mit Sandboxfähigkeiten. Das Spiel wird OFP getauft und kommt 2001 ins Presswerk. Heute haben wir 2009. Am Markt gibt es in dem Genre noch genau zwei Konkurrenten: Die ArmA-Serie und OFP2 von den Codies.

 Nun kann man natürlich sagen andere könnten es auch oder besser, allerdings ist man jeglichen Beweis in den letzten Jahren schuldig geblieben. Man kann BIS sicherlich genug Schludrigkeit vorwerfen, aber eins muss man ihnen zugestehen: technologisch spielen die auf einem Niveau, das anderen de facto nur schwer erreichen. Ob das jetzt durch mangelndes Wissen bedingt ist, oder einfach Finanzdruck eine Rolle spielt, bleibt dabei unbeantwortet. Ich finde die Behauptung "Andere können es nicht besser" ist ausreichen belegt


----------



## STF (6. Oktober 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, sie haben schnell eingesehen, dass sie gegen so ein Open-World-Spiel wie ArmA 2 keine Chance haben *und haben irgendwie schnell was zusammengebastelt. Die große Masse wird jetzt jubeln, weil sie ein neues Battlefield-Spiel haben, *jeder aber der ein wirkliches Operation Flashpoint erwartet, wird sich enttäuscht davon entfernen.
> *


  Das haben die Entwickler sogar mal gesagt und mußten immer mehr Kompromisse u. Verschiebungen eingehen. 
 Da sind dann auch so Wörter wie: "_keine Simulation mehr_" und "_keine Konkurrenz mehr zu ArmA2_" gefallen.
  Das Resultat entspricht jedenfalls (was ich so bisher gesehen/gelesen) nicht dem anfangs noch angekündigten.

  Jeder der ein wirkliches OFP erwartet und sich annähernd mit dem Titel beschäftigt hatte, sollte eigentlich schon länger wissen was Phase ist.
  Das wurde doch auch schon oft in diversen Foren (u.a. auch bei armed-assault.de) diskutiert. 
  Klar, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt... aber es war doch stark abzusehen. 
  Ein Versuch war es wert, allerdings ohne wirklichen Erfolg.
  Den Namen "Operation Flashpoint" sollte man sich als echter OFPler einfach wegdenken. 
  Dann bleibt nur "Dragon Rising" und das geht dann schon wieder eher klar.
  Es spielt halt in einer ganz anderen Kategorie...


----------



## MajorGunner (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs und ich kann euch nur soviel sagen: Ihr werdet sehr sehr enttäuscht sein!


----------



## STF (7. Oktober 2009)

MajorGunner schrieb:


> Ich habs und ich kann euch nur soviel sagen: Ihr werdet sehr sehr enttäuscht sein!


   Kommt halt auch ganz auf die Erwartung an, mit der man da ran geht.
   Meine ist jedenfalls nicht sonderlich hoch, ich hab sie schon länger ziemlich nach unten korrigiert. 
  Dadurch könnte es mir vielleicht sogar Spaß machen.
  Ich warte erstmal auf die Demo oder leihe es mir aus. 
 Später kann man es immer noch fürn Appel und nen Ei erwerben.


----------



## PCG-SW (7. Oktober 2009)

MajorGunner schrieb:


> Ich habs und ich kann euch nur soviel sagen: Ihr werdet sehr sehr enttäuscht sein!


 An alle Spieler, die OFPR schon haben bzw. spielen werden - mich würde es brennend interessieren, wie bei euch die KI-Leistung ausfällt.  Ich habe mir natürlich auch das GS-Video angesehen, aber sowohl mein Kollege Lukasz als auch ich, hatten gerade in Bezug auf den Sanitäter nicht so dolle Erfahrungen und auch andere, im Test beschriebene Aussetzer waren kein Einzelfall. Sicher - längst nicht so katastrophal wie in der ersten ArmA2-Version, die wir getestet haben, dennoch auffällig.

 Bin mal gespannt auf euere Antworten.

 Einen schönen Tag wünscht
 Stefan W.


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (7. Oktober 2009)

stockduck schrieb:


> Eines wünsche ich mir- eine Entschuldigung von diesen OFPR-Fanatikern.
> 
> Wie oft musste ich mir anhören, dass OFP das Maß aller Dinge in Sachen Militärsimulation sein wird und ArmA(2) so schlecht ist.
> 
> ...


 
 Danke - genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, als sich der Test dem Ende näherte. 

 Ich erinner mich noch an den "Pre-"Test von Arma II , wo ich noch als Fanboii und Mitarbeiter von Bohemia Interactive bezeichnet und beschimpft worden war. Nur weil ich meinte das man diese Spiele nicht vergleichen kann.

 WO SEID IHR DENN JETZT HM!? WO !?


----------



## MajorGunner (7. Oktober 2009)

PCG-SW schrieb:


> MajorGunner schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habs und ich kann euch nur soviel sagen: Ihr werdet sehr sehr enttäuscht sein!
> ...


   Also die KI reagiert bei mir recht "intelligent" d.h. wenn ich sie unter beschuss nehme, bleiben sie nicht auf der stelle stehen, sondern rennen sofort zur nächsten Deckung und als einer meiner Teamkameraden getroffen wurde, hat der Sanitäter erst noch gewartet bis mehr oder weniger das Feuer auf beiden Seiten eingestellt war, und ist dann zu dem Verletzen gerannt... Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt ^^

  Ich finds halt nur schade dass manchmal iwie das Gefühl hab dass ich nicht OFP zocke, sonder CoD oder MoH oO

  Wenn jemand Screenshots möchte--> kann ich gerne machen ^^ 

 BTW: Ich hab schon nich schlecht gestaunt als ich nem chinesen nen headshot gegeben hab, da is dann der Hinterkopf von dem zerplatzt oO lol
 Der Editor is übrigens geil ^^ hab schon ein paar KI schlachten erstellt ^^


----------



## general4272 (7. Oktober 2009)

So, ich habe das game jetzt ein paar stunden spielen können und kann das testergebnis nicht nachvollziehen. Die KI ist sehr gut und in keinster weise mit arma oder arma2 vergleichbar (natürlich sollte man auch bei Ofp2 nicht unbeding tdie KI fahren lassen  ). Wenn man die beidenn spiele meint vergleichen zu müssen kann ich nur sagen dass grafisch arma2 etwas besser aussieht, jedoch erlebt ihr in Ofp2 eine stimmung die seines gleichen sucht. 

Noch etwas zu dem PC Games test: es wird bemängelt, dass es sich bei Ofp2 um keine simulation handelt. Das ist auch richtig, allerdings war von vorneherein klar, dass Ofp2 einen spagat zwischen simulation und shooter à la COD machen wird und DAS ist mehr als gelungen. Von daher sollte man diesen fakt also nicht negativ bewerten sondern vorher seine hausafgaben machen 

Wie auch immer, es macht höllisch spaß, wenn ihr skeptisch seid - wartet auf die demo und schauts euch an


----------



## Bora (7. Oktober 2009)

general4272 schrieb:


> So, ich habe das game jetzt ein paar stunden spielen können und kann das testergebnis nicht nachvollziehen. Die KI ist sehr gut und in keinster weise mit arma oder arma2 vergleichbar (natürlich sollte man auch bei Ofp2 nicht unbeding tdie KI fahren lassen    ). Wenn man die beidenn spiele meint vergleichen zu müssen kann ich nur sagen dass grafisch arma2 etwas besser aussieht, jedoch erlebt ihr in Ofp2 eine stimmung die seines gleichen sucht.
> 
> Noch etwas zu dem PC Games test: es wird bemängelt, dass es sich bei Ofp2 um keine simulation handelt. Das ist auch richtig, allerdings war von vorneherein klar, dass Ofp2 einen spagat zwischen simulation und shooter à la COD machen wird und DAS ist mehr als gelungen. Von daher sollte man diesen fakt also nicht negativ bewerten sondern vorher seine hausafgaben machen
> 
> Wie auch immer, es macht höllisch spaß, wenn ihr skeptisch seid - wartet auf die demo und schauts euch an


  Also bevor hier noch mehr Spin Doctors auf den Plan treten:

  Wer ein Spiel mit dem grossen Namen OPERATION FLASHPOINT ankündigt, der weckt gewisse Erwartungen und Ansprüche. Denn OF war ein grossartiges Spiel mit einem ganz speziellen Charakter.

  Nicht umsonst kostet diese Namenslizenz GELD!

  Was hier nun abgeliefert wird ist ein Software-Prdukt, welches mit dem originalen OF abseits des Namens kaum etwas gemein hat.

  Auch der geistig wenig Begüterte erkennt hier die provozierte Lücke zwischen aufgebauten Erwartungen und Realität. Was haben die Werbetrommeln vorab nicht alles verkündet, wie taktisch, wie realistisch OFP Dragon Raising werden soll.

  Und nun?

  Begrenzte Gebiete
  Kein dynamischer Konflikt
  Keine sich entwickelnde Story
  Kein nutzbarer Fuhrpark
  Nur manche Objekte zertörbar.
  Keine Kontrolle über Lufteinheiten
  Keine in den Bann ziehende Atmosphäre wie im Originaltitel.
  Zeitlimits (als versteckte Tool um längere Ausflüge ich "nicht gestattete" Regionen zu unterbinden)
  Näher an COD und Battlefield als an OF...

  Und plötzlich soll das ja alles völlig klar gewesen sein.
  Sehr praktischer Argumentationsversuch.

  Mir scheint mancheiner will einfach nicht wahrhaben, dass OFP2 nix geworden ist. Zumindest nicht das, was man sich erhofft hat. Und ARMA2 kann diese Lücke auch nur leidlich schliessen, allerdings, so muss man jetzt nachträglich anmerken, deutlich besser als OFP2 (die zahlreichen patches und Verbesserungen mal eingerechnet).

  OFP2 hat eigentlich gerade keine Lücke.
  Es ist kein OFP Nachfolger.
  Es will ein bisschen COD sein, das macht COD aber besser und COD2 voraussichtlich allemal.
  Es will ein bisschen wie Battlefield sein, bietet aber nicht dessen Mapvielfalt oder Zugänglichkeit. Und Bad Company geht da einen konsequenteren Schritt.

  Das Programm hält sich bestenfalls eine Weile auf den Konsolen.
  Die PC Fangemeinde wird mittelfristig eher überschaubar sein.


----------



## STF (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte jetzt mal eine Frage an die Redakteure.
  Was ist denn nun die genaue/richtige Bezeichnung für das Spiel?

  Meiner Meinung nach:
*Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising*
  oder halt auch abgekürzt:
*OFP: DR*

  Wikipedia schreibt auch folgendes:


> Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising *(often incorrectly referred to as Operation Flashpoint 2)* is a first person tactical military game for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and PC, developed by British game developer Codemasters. Codemasters have advertised the game as a tactical shooter designed to realistically represent modern infantry combat. It's a follow-up to Bohemia Interactive's Operation Flashpoint: Cold War Crisis, but was developed entirely by Codemasters due to a falling out between the two companies.


  Ihr benutzt ja auch mehrer verschiedene Schreibweisen, z.B.:
  - OFP 2
  - Dragon Rising
  - Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
  - Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising
  - Operation Flashpoint 2
http://www.pcgames.de/m,articl... 

  Auch auf Seite 1 des Testberichts lese ich vier (4) Schreibweisen.

  Was ist nun wirklich korrekt?

  Ich meine, mir ist es egal, was das Spiel letztendlich für einen Namen hat. 
*Ich weiß dass es mit dem eigentlich Operation Flashpoint: Cold War Crisis (OFP: CWC), dem Addon Resistance & der Kampagne Red Hammer so gut wie nichts mehr zu tun hat, bis auf die Wörter "Operation Flashpoint".
  Es geht mir nur um die richtige Bezeichnung bzw. Schreibweise.*
  Also bitte nicht missverstehen.


----------



## Bora (7. Oktober 2009)

STF schrieb:


> Ihr benutzt ja auch mehrer verschiedene Schreibweisen, z.B.:
> - OFP 2
> - Dragon Rising
> - Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
> ...


  Ich man mal so frei   

  Codemasters hat den Titel im Laufe der Entwicklung geändert. Da es sich um einen offiziellen Operation Flashpoint Nachfolger handelte (die Namensrechte liegen bei Codemasters) wurde aus dem gesunden Menschenverstand heraus eine 2 angehängt.

  Zum Einen wird in den Artiklen der nun offizielle Titel verwandt, zum Anderen auch der landläufige bekannte Operation Flashpoint 2, kurz OFP2. Wer mag auch die ganze Zeit scheiben: Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising...

  Exakter Umgang mit dem Begriff? Nein. 
  Verwechslungsgefahr? Nein.

  Denn aktuell schickt sich Codemasters ja nicht an einen ECHTEN Operation Flashpoint Nachfolger zu programmieren.

  Zudem hat Codemasters aus meiner Sicht bewusst auf den Titel Operation Flashpoint 2 verzichtet. 
  Sie wissen selbst, das ihr Produkt diesem Namen in keiner Weise gerecht wird.


----------



## STF (7. Oktober 2009)

*@ Bora:* 
   Das meißte davon war mir ja auch schon bekannt. 
  Danke trotzdem für deine Info und für das Editieren!    

  Scheinbar gibt es aber trotzdem noch einige Spieler/Käufer, die denken sie bekommen ein Spiel in der Art des alten OFP.

  Nunja, ich hoffe die Demo lässt nicht mehr allzu lang auf sich warten.


----------



## Mahoo (7. Oktober 2009)

Das mit dem Namen ist aber schon ein paar Jährchen so. Ich unterscheide nur noch Codmasters und Bohemia!!


----------



## MajorGunner (7. Oktober 2009)

Der Coop Modus macht ja mal derbe Fun! Und iwe schon gesagt, di KI hats in sich


----------



## N8Mensch (7. Oktober 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da werden sich wohl einige bei Bohemia entschuldigen müssen, die ihnen damals Unfähigkeit und solche sachen vorgeworfen haben. Aber hier sieht man wieder, dass sie die Einzigen sind, die das hinbekommen. Bei ArmA 2 gibt es große Schlachten über eine ganze riesige Karte verteilt, mit hunderten KI Soldaten, die selbständig agieren. Da sieht man mal was sie wirklich geleistet haben und das vieles zu unrecht mies gemacht wurde.
> 
> Bei OFP DR gibt es sowas dagegen gar nicht. Im Gegenteil, da wird die Karte einfach mal auf 2x2 km beschränkt, was Fahr- und Flugzeuge völlig überflüssig macht. Und wenn man dieses Feld verlässt stirbt man irgendwann. Hallo? Wo ist da noch Open-World? Das ist nicht besser als Call of Duty.
> Oder man darf nur 275m von den eigenen Soldaten entfernt stehen? Oo
> ...


 
  Ja das stimmt, irgendwie fühle ich mich ein wenig "getäuscht", obwohl ich eigentlich nie etwas anderes erwartet habe. War am Anfang nicht auch etwas von einer über 200 km² großen Fläche zu lesen? Das konnte ich mir schon nicht als Open-World-Multiplattform-Spiel  vorstellen. 
  Am Ende sind es praktisch nur "beschränkte" 4 km². 

  Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hast du mal geschrieben, dass Arma2 auch für Konsolen erscheinen soll. 

   Also ich würde sagen, derartige Spiele sind auch technisch viel zu aufwenig für Konsolenhardware. Wenn man zu OFPR noch alles von Arma reinpacken würde, müsste wahrscheinlich alles Vorhandene herausgenommen werden.


----------



## STF (7. Oktober 2009)

N8Mensch schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hast du mal geschrieben, *dass Arma2 auch für Konsolen erscheinen soll*.
> 
> Also ich würde sagen, derartige Spiele sind auch technisch viel zu aufwenig für Konsolenhardware. Wenn man zu OFPR noch alles von Arma reinpacken würde, müsste wahrscheinlich alles Vorhandene herausgenommen werden.


   War mal für XB360 angekündigt.
 Wurde glaube ich gecancelt. Jedenfalls findet man nichts aktuelles mehr dazu.
 Ich habe mich auch dafür interessiert, eben wegen dem Hardwarehunger auf PC.
 Es hätte (für mich) auch eine abgespeckte Version sein dürfen, allerdings nicht so "beschnitten" wie OFPR.

 Naja, ich wüßte auch nicht wirklich, wie eine gute ArmA2 Adaption für die XB360 aussehen sollte.
 Obwohl Operation Flashpoint: Elite für die alte XBOX gabs ja auch mal:
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC1WMlDvHOc&feature=related

 Ein "kleines" ArmA2 wäre aber bestimmt irgendwie machbar.


----------



## doceddy (7. Oktober 2009)

Habs heute ~ 30min gespielt und bin leider ( noch ) nicht besonders begeistert.

  Die *Grafik* erinnert mich sehr stark an Ghost Recon AW2. Ich habs letzte Woche noch gezockt und kanns deswegen noch gut vergleichen. Die Texturen sind nicht besonders scharf und der Boden ist extrem hässlich. Die Waffen sehen bei Battlefield2 oder CS Source deutlich detalierter aus. Die Artillerie-Explosionen sehen noch ganz gut aus, trotzdem schon besseres gesehen.
  Der *Sound* ist ziemlich gut. Mit dem Teufel Concept E2 macht das Schiessen Spaß. Die Explosionen hören sich auch von weiten gut an. Aber der Sound bei Brothers in Arms 2 oder Day of Defeat ist um Welten besser. Die deutsche Stimme des Spielers ist jedoch der letzte Dreck und geht sehr schnell auf die Nerven. Als würde man einen stinklangweiligen Büroangestellten nehmen und ihm sagen, er soll cool reden. Eine härtere Stimme hätte besser gepasst.
  Die *KI* ist mir bissher nicht negativ aufgefallen. Sie schiesst zwar nicht so genau wie ich, aber die Soldaten gehen in Deckung oder werfen sich zu Boden. Versucht man wie ein Rambo vorzugehen, findet man schnell den Tod ( auf "Erfahren", also Mittel ).
  Das *Befehlsmenü* ist der grösste Kritikpunkt am ganzen Spiel. Meiner Meinung nach spielt OFP2 in der selben Liga wie GRAW, Rainbow 6 und Brothers in Arms. In allen diesen Spielen ist es möglich, Befehle zu erteilen, während man in einen Kampf verwickelt ist. Bei OPF2 nicht. Man muss Q drücken um ins Menü zu gelangen. Danach klickt man mit WASD sich da durch. Es ist also nicht möglich sich dabei zu bewegen. Sogar bei Hidden&Dangerous2 war das Menü deutlich besser zu bedienen, obwohl es nicht weniger Möglichkeiten bot.

*Fazit:* OFP2 kommt zu spät auf den Markt und macht trotzdem einen unfertigen Eindruck. Es scheint mir, als ob man sich nicht entscheiden konnte, was man letzendlich Entwickeln soll: eine Simulation oder einfachen Taktik-Shooter. Mehr als 70er Bewertung würde ich auch nicht vergeben.
 Vielleicht werde ich meine Meinung noch ändern, wenn ichs mehr gezockt hab.


----------



## Mothman (7. Oktober 2009)

Echt traurig, was man so hört. Auch in anderen Foren hört man raus, dass der einzige Trumpf der Coop-Modus ist.
 Ich werde es mir wohl erstmal nicht kaufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Oktober 2009)

STF schrieb:


> N8Mensch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hast du mal geschrieben, *dass Arma2 auch für Konsolen erscheinen soll*.
> ...


 Glaube nicht, dass da noch etwas kommt. Auf der einen Seite arbeiten sie ja an Patches für ArmA 2 und auf der anderen Seite an der Erweiterung Operation Arrowhead: www0.pcgames.de/m,forum/Action/ArmA-2-Operation-Arrowhead-8076536.html


----------



## Flo66R6 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe es nun auch seit gut zwei Stunden gespielt.

 Mein Vorschreiber hat imPrinzip schon alles gesagt...

 So, geht los:

 Nunja, mir hängt es jetzt schon zum Hals raus. Deutsche Synchro ist völlig misslungen. Das ist wirklich nervig und kann gar nichts (Feindlicher Gewerschütze, 0 M, Westlich!) HALLO? 

 FEINDLICHER GEWEHRSCHÜTZE, 200 M, NORD WEST, IST TOT. Ja, das weis ich. Habe ihn ja schließlich erledigt. 

 Da lobe ich mir ein ArmA 2 "Scratch One!" mit überschlagender Stimme...

 Auch das Befehlsmenü ist totaler Krampf. WARUM macht man das nicht so ähnlich wie bei Crysis? Mittlere Maustaste, mit der Maus in die Richtung navigieren, linksklick und befehl geben oder das nächste Untermenü öffnet sich? Nein, es muss ja mit WASD bedient werden und sich nichtmal schliessen, nachdem man einen Befehl gegeben hat  
 Das führt nämlich (bei mir) dazu, dass ich plötzlich noch einen Befehl gebe, den ich überhaupt nicht haben wollte.

 Die Grafik ist asbolut nicht zeitgemäß. Das sieht wenn überhaupt gerade mal einem COD Modern Warfare ähnlich. Meine Einstellungen sind alles auf MAX inkl. AA und AF bei 1280 x 1024 bei durchschnittlich 65 FPS (laut Fraps).

 Über die KI kann ich noch nicht so viel sagen. Meine Teamkameraden funktionieren bisher.
 Der Schwiereigkeitsgrad ist im Vergleich zu ArmA wirklich kinderkram, da die Gegener scheinbar literweise Reisschnaps getrunken haben bevor sie in den Krieg gezogen sind. Die schiessen (wenn überhaupt) überall hin, zielen ist denen Fremd. Das heist nicht, das man unverwundbar ist. Spielt es einfach und ihr versteht was ich meine.

 Ich bin vorhin von einem Heli im offenen Feld angegriffen worden. Hmm, ok. Sobald der Heli in meine nähe schießt, fängt das Bild an zu wackeln wie bei einem Stufe 9.0 (Richterskala) Erdbeben. Klar unterdrückt schweres Heli Feuer aber doch bitte nicht mit diesem albernen Bildschirmwackeln! Was soll das denn bitte darstellen. Der Heli feuert und die Erde bebt wie bei einem heftigen Erdbeben?

 Ach, noch etwas. Die zweite Mission startet nachts. Man darf nicht enteckt werden. Gut und schön soweit. Welches Marines oder SpecOps Team begibt sich bei einem verdeckten Nacht Einsatz indem es darum geht nicht enteckt zu werden auschließlich mit NICHT SCHALLGEDÄMPFTEN Waffen in den Einsatz? Was soll den so ein Schmarn?

 Dazu kommen noch Punkte wie:

 Absolut NULL Rückmeldung beim Wechsel des Feuermodus (Automatic, Burst oder Semi)
 Absolut NULL Rückmeldung ob nun der Granatwerfer aktiv ist oder die VMG's

 Den Medic rufen geht scheinbar nur über das super zu bedienende Befehlsmenü

 Hach, das ist schon traurig. Ich habe mich wirklich auf das Spiel gefreut und war heute im Büro ganz nervös, weil ich es heute endlich spielen konnte. Ein ArmA habe ich nicht erwartet , aber soetwas wie ein Battlefield, wie ich es mir in meinen Träumen wünsche. Aber der Titel ist bisher wirklich einfach scheisse. 

 Das Der Coop soviel besser sein soll, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Ich weis auch nicht, ob ich das mit der Software noch erleben werde. Ich glaube nämlich ich verkaufe sie so schnell wie möglich wieder  

 Abschließend bleibt zu sagen: E P I C F A I L Codemasters! Macht Rennspiele, dass könnt ihr wenigstens. Aber lasst um gottes Willen die Finger von Shootern jeglicher Art.

 Meine Bewertung wäre 60 % (weil ich immerhin noch keinen Absturz hatte oder sonstige Bugs erlebt habe).

 Einfach nur Schrott

 Flo 

 Die Edith hat noch etwas zu sagen:

 Ich habe nun noch ein wenig weiter gespielt. Die oben genannten Punkte haben nach wie vor Bestand. Die Rauchsäulen sehen wirklich recht gut aus. Auch die gegnerische KI passt gößtenteils. Sie suchen Deckung, werfen teilweise Rauchgranaten um ihren Rückzug zu verdecken (was ich super finde) und sind bei wirklich frontalem vorgehen meinerseits ziemlich tödlich.

 Nichts desto trotz bleiben meine Kritikpunkte bestehen. Atmosphäre ist für mich nahezu null. Alle Charaktere sind vollkommen austauschbar (völlig wurscht wenn einer draufgeht). Die Grafik ist bis auf die schon erwähnten Rauchsäulen wirklich nicht der Knaller. Der Sound ist ok, herausragend aber auf gar keinen Fall. Synchronisation ist engagiert aber trotzdem ziemlich daneben. Außerdem komme ICH mit dem Heilen meiner Kollegen nicht zurecht. Mit Medipack flicken klappt. Aber wie ich dediziert einen Medic zu einem sterbenden KI Kollegen schicke, habe ch noch nicht durchschaut.

 Ich werde es wieder verkaufen, da ich trotz meiner ziemlich heruntergeschraubten Erwartungen ziemlich enttäuscht bin. Das Spiel ist weder Fleich, noch Fisch. Open World? Ja, klar (sofern man Schlauchlevel Designte Checkpoints auf der doch ach so riesigen Insel OpenWorld nennen möchte). Athmosphäre? Nö, gibt es nicht. Dafür ist die Inszenierung zu schwach, Charakere sind wie gesagt absolut austauschbar. Ach, was schreibe ich überhaupt. Mir gefällt es eben einfach nicht.

 Bezüglich der Bugs: Es gab bei mir nun schon ein paar Scripts, die falsch ausgelöst haben (das komplette Spiel ist gescriptet), Abbrüche bei den Funksprüchen, einen Absturz (ich nehme an wegen ALT + TAB) und einige Logikfehler. Ich finde es nur ein wenig schade, dass die PC-Games offenbar manchmal mit zweierlei Maß mißt...

 Ich werde weiterhin ArmA 2 spielen und mich auf ein CoD MW2 und erst recht auf ein Battlefield BC2 freuen! OFP: Dragon Rising ist leider (und ich hätte mich ganz ehrlich gefreut wenn es anders gekommen wäre) ein Griff in's Klo.

 Ich frage mich immer nur wieder, weshalb man solch ein Spiel, das derartig viel Geld kostet, nicht gescheit entwickelt. Also ich würde es (Codemasters oder auch BIS) wirklich danken.

 Wenn ich mal einen kleinen Blick in die Zukunft wagen darf: ArmA 2 und Battlefield 2 (sofern ein SDK dafür erscheint) werden mir auch noch in 5 Jahren viel Spaß bereiten. Dragon Rising wird es sicher nicht.


----------



## Evil77 (7. Oktober 2009)

Kommt mal wieder runter Leute! Wer Arma2 spielen will soll das machen und wer mit Flashpoint glücklich wird ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung! Ich bekomme es morgen und hoffe auf ein Spiel zwischen AAO und Flashpoint. Mir ist die 2x2 km Beschränkung vollkommen egal, da ich Inf kämpfe viel lieber mag, als Materialschlachten. Es wird sich zeigen wie lange sich das Game am Markt/Online behaupten kann.


----------



## MajorGunner (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde den Coop Modus am besten! Ist schon geil wenn man sich gemeinsam mit menschlichen Mitspielern an die Gegner anschleicht bzw. sich ne gute Sniperpostion raussucht und versucht möglichst unauffälig zu bleiben. Nervenkitzel pur


----------



## WarStorm (7. Oktober 2009)

So ich habe es jetzt mal angespielt. Ich sag im vorraus ich habe noch nie vorher eine Militär Simulation gespielt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel ein einziger Reinfall.

   Allein schon schlecht finde ich die Tatsache, dass man bei einer NACHT Mission als SPECOPS keine Schallgedämpften Waffen hat und wenn man schießt, hören alle mehr oder weniger heraus wo man ist. 

  Zum Befehlsmenü hab ich die gleiche Meinung wie meine Vorgänger. Es ist viel zu klobig. Man drückt "q" dann kann man ewig rumsuchen wo jetzt der gewünschte Befehl ist. Da muss man für den Befehl: "Unterdrückungsfeuer" schon mal 3 Untergruppen durchdrücken ( mit WASD ). Dann hat man den Befehl gefunden und macht wie eigentlich gewohnt weiter mit dem vorrücken. Meisstens vergisst man aber, dass erneute "q" - drücken zum Schließen des Befehlsmenüs  und Schwupps: schon ist der gegebene Befehl geändert. Das ist einfach nur nervig.

  Die so "besondere Atmosphäre" wie im Test von PCG erwähnt kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.  Irgendwie fehlt eine stimmige Synchronisierung. Die Teammitglieder scheinen recht gefühlskalt und wie vorher schon erwähnt wie Roboter zu aggieren. Es gibt keine Charaktere die einem symphatisch erscheinen. Man hört nur : Feind in 300 m Nordöstlich in Stellung usw. oder Feind in 200 m ausgeschaltet, wenn man den selber grad erledigt hat.

 Schade finde ich auch, dass in einer so freien Spielwelt eine gewisse Linearität geschaffen wird. Durch die Checkpoints muss man oft vorbestimmte und lange Wege gehen, was den Wiederspielbarkeits - Wert für mich extrem sinken lies.

 Zum Thema KI kann ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht viel sagen, da ich erst bei der 3. Mission bin und bis jetzt keine großen Probleme hatte, bis auf einmal wo ein Teamkollege nicht mit ins Fahrzeug einsteigen wollte. Die Folge: er durfte laufen.

  Wie Coop oder Multiplayer ist, kann ich noch nicht einschätzen, da ich ihn noch nicht angetestet habe. Allerdings muss man für diesen einen Account bei Codemasters erstellen. 

 Zum Positiven

 Also erstmal schön fand ich, dass die Installation schnell und problemlos war. Danach beim Starten des Spiels kam ein schönes und sehr übersichtliches Spielmenü zum Vorschein. Man erstelle schnell sein eigenes Profil, checkte die Grafikeinstellungen durch und los ging es. Die Grafik finde ich relativ schick und mit hohem AA sieht es gleich doppelt so gut aus. Das Spiel scheint auch insgesamt nicht Hardwarehungrig zu sein. Das einzige was ich nach dem Spielstart umstellen musste, war die extrem hohe Mausempfindlichkeit.


----------



## ftpobi (8. Oktober 2009)

Warum werde ich das Gefühl nicht los das hier einige sich ne Arma-Brille aufsetzen und mit einer Lupe den Bildschirm nach Fehlern absuchen bevor sie sich entschliessen hier ein Kommentar abzugeben.


----------



## STF (8. Oktober 2009)

ftpobi schrieb:


> Warum werde ich das Gefühl nicht los das hier einige sich ne Arma-Brille aufsetzen und mit einer Lupe den Bildschirm nach Fehlern absuchen bevor sie sich entschliessen hier ein Kommentar abzugeben.


  Dazu solltest du schon die entsprechenden Beiträge zitieren und kommentieren.
  Und auch gegebenenfalls deine Sicht der Dinge darlegen, denn es ist ja schließlich ein Diskussionsforum.
  Wenn dass nun mal die Meinung der Leute ist, die das ganze eben aus dem ArmA-Blickwinkel sehen, muss es doch nicht unbedingt richtig oder falsch sein.


----------



## Janathan (8. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir hier jemand sagen mit wie viel Leuten man den Coop-Modus spielen kann? 

Danke!


----------



## Mahoo (8. Oktober 2009)

Die Kampagne kann man im Koop mit 4 Leuten zocken!! Aber wie es in selbst erstellten Missionen aussieht weiß ich nicht!


----------



## RBB (8. Oktober 2009)

Ja man kann in den Online Modus gehen und dort KOOP Modus auswählen, aber eins muss ich ehrlich sagen was die Grafik angeht bin ich wirklich endtäuscht!!! und ich spiel mit allen Einstellungen was nur geht!!! mit einer 8800 GTS512 Was ist da los?


----------



## Janathan (8. Oktober 2009)

Mahoo schrieb:


> Die Kampagne kann man im Koop mit 4 Leuten zocken!! Aber wie es in selbst erstellten Missionen aussieht weiß ich nicht!


 Wieder nur vier Leute. Warum nur? gerade ein solches "Open-World" Spiel könnte doch locker mit acht Leuten gezockt werden. versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Pope (8. Oktober 2009)

Das Spiel verwendet kein DRM und sollte allein deswegen schon gekauft werden. Bedauerlicherwesie ist die deutsche Version wieder zensiert, sodass wohl wieder einige ausländische Händler das Rennen um die Gunst der Spieler machen werden.


----------



## MajorGunner (8. Oktober 2009)

Doch, Securom wird mitinstalliert  Und die deutsche Version ist UNCUT!!!


----------



## Wst3r (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich wusste ja das OF2  nicht so gut werden kann.
 Wie sollte es auch wenn ein Rennspiele Entwickler einen Ego-Shooter entwickelt...


----------



## Tommykocher (8. Oktober 2009)

finde es ehrlich gesagt zum kotzen das ich für dieses game 39euro bezahlt hab, damit ih es online zocken kann und jeder downloader kann es ebenfalls...


----------



## Mahoo (8. Oktober 2009)

Janathan schrieb:


> Mahoo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Kampagne kann man im Koop mit 4 Leuten zocken!! Aber wie es in selbst erstellten Missionen aussieht weiß ich nicht!
> ...


 Man kann die Kampagne nur mit 4 Leute zocken!! Genau so wie in ArmA2. Wie das aber in Selber erstellten Maps ist weiß ich nicht! Denke aber mal schon das man dort mit mehr Leute im Koop zocken kann!


----------



## Pope (8. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt bin ich aber voll irritiert. Ich habe gelesen, dass das Spiel ohne die gängelnden Kopierschutzmechnismen auskäme. Und was die Uncut bzw. zensierte Version angeht, gibt es nach meiner Kenntnis bei den einheimischen Händlern nur eine USK 16 Version. Die 18+-Version kann man nur im Ausland bestellen. Kann mich bitte jemand aufklären ?
 Kein Wunder, dass immer mehr ehemals ehrliche Käufer ins Lager der Raubkopierer abwandern, wenn die mangelhafte bzw. irreführende Informationspolitik der Hersteller nicht erkennen läßt, ob ein Spiel DRM hat oder zensiert ist.
 Ein Glück habe ich hier nochmal gefragt. Ich habe mir das Spiel heute fast im Laden um die Ecke geholt. Aber so wie es aussieht, gebe ich mein Geld dann doch lieber für etwas anderes aus.


----------



## MajorGunner (9. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab das Spiel mal ohne CD im Laufwerk gestartet und Securom hat gemeldet dass keine CD im Laufwerk ist (und dann kam auch noch die Meldung dass auf meinem PC Emulationssoftware installiert ist usw... -.-).


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (10. Oktober 2009)

heute gekauft und schon gespielt.... das ist wirklich ein echtes prachtstück... für leute die ArmA scheiße fanden weils dann doch n stück zu viel realismus war aber die auf einigermaßen reale kriegs-szenarien stehn..... macht echt nen haufen spass


----------



## doceddy (10. Oktober 2009)

Mir ist noch ein Kritikpunkt aufgefallen: Während man im Waffenmenü scrollt, um die Waffe zu wechseln, kann man sich nicht bewegen. Wie bitteschön soll man so sein Waffe wechseln, wenn Muni alle ist und sich dabei zurückziehen? 
 Hätte ich jetzt keine Ferien und etwas anderes zum Zocken, würde OFP ganz schnell von der Festplatte fliegen


----------



## Birdynator (10. Oktober 2009)

Die KI in dem Spiel ist so Rotzdumm. Mir tut schon die Hand weh vom vor lauter Wut auf dem Tisch hauen. Die Nachtmission mit dem Treibstofflager musste ich jetzt geschätze 20 mal Spielen weil die KI zu blöd ist auf den Feind zu ballern. Der blöde Bot stellt sich ernsthaft vor einen VBA-Soldaten, richtet die Waffe auf ihn, dreht sich in seine Gehbewegung mit, schaut den blöd an und flennt dann natürlich rum "Hilfe ich bin getroffen wäh wäh *heulheul* anstatt einfach mal auf den scheiß Abzug zu drücken.
Sorry aber ich bin total angepisst!


----------



## Haupti (10. Oktober 2009)

Birdynator schrieb:


> Die KI in dem Spiel ist so Rotzdumm. Mir tut schon die Hand weh vom vor lauter Wut auf dem Tisch hauen. Die Nachtmission mit dem Treibstofflager musste ich jetzt geschätze 20 mal Spielen weil die KI zu blöd ist auf den Feind zu ballern. Der blöde Bot stellt sich ernsthaft vor einen VBA-Soldaten, richtet die Waffe auf ihn, dreht sich in seine Gehbewegung mit, schaut den blöd an und flennt dann natürlich rum "Hilfe ich bin getroffen wäh wäh *heulheul* anstatt einfach mal auf den scheiß Abzug zu drücken.
> Sorry aber ich bin total angepisst!


   Nachtmission!? Stealth!? Feuerfreigabe!? Klingelts da bei dir !? Einfach mal Weapons free befehlen.


----------



## Birdynator (10. Oktober 2009)

Haupti schrieb:


> Birdynator schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die KI in dem Spiel ist so Rotzdumm. Mir tut schon die Hand weh vom vor lauter Wut auf dem Tisch hauen. Die Nachtmission mit dem Treibstofflager musste ich jetzt geschätze 20 mal Spielen weil die KI zu blöd ist auf den Feind zu ballern. Der blöde Bot stellt sich ernsthaft vor einen VBA-Soldaten, richtet die Waffe auf ihn, dreht sich in seine Gehbewegung mit, schaut den blöd an und flennt dann natürlich rum "Hilfe ich bin getroffen wäh wäh *heulheul* anstatt einfach mal auf den scheiß Abzug zu drücken.
> ...


   Mach nich so auf Klugscheißer! Waffenfreigabe war erteilt! Die KI ist einfach dumm. Das ist mehr als einmal passiert! 
 Noch dazu rede ich von einer Entfernung von 2 Metern!


----------



## Pope (11. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt habe ich nochmal recherchiert und festgestellt, dass man das Spiel tatsächlich online aktivieren muss. Ohne mich !
 Langsam geht mir das wirklich auf die Nerven, das ich erst einmal nachforschen muss, ob ein Spiel mit DRM ausgestattet ist oder nicht. Dass alle Beteiligten (Entwickler, Publisher, Spiele-Magazine) offensichtlich nicht daran interessiert sind, regelmäßig über die verwendeten Koierschutzmechnismen aufzuklären, finde ich schon bezeichnend. Das läuft nach dem Motto: "Friss oder stirb !" Hinsichtlich meines liebsten Hobbies muss ich leider sagen, dass ich da lieber sterbe. Dank DRM habe ich schon seit ewigen Zeiten kein Spiel mehr gekauft. Da fällt es wirklich schwer sich nicht einfach einen Premium-Account bei irgendeinem Filhoster anzuschaffen.


----------



## MajorGunner (11. Oktober 2009)

Pope schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich nochmal recherchiert und festgestellt, dass man das Spiel tatsächlich online aktivieren muss. Ohne mich !
> Langsam geht mir das wirklich auf die Nerven, das ich erst einmal nachforschen muss, ob ein Spiel mit DRM ausgestattet ist oder nicht. Dass alle Beteiligten (Entwickler, Publisher, Spiele-Magazine) offensichtlich nicht daran interessiert sind, regelmäßig über die verwendeten Koierschutzmechnismen aufzuklären, finde ich schon bezeichnend. Das läuft nach dem Motto: "Friss oder stirb !" Hinsichtlich meines liebsten Hobbies muss ich leider sagen, dass ich da lieber sterbe. Dank DRM habe ich schon seit ewigen Zeiten kein Spiel mehr gekauft. Da fällt es wirklich schwer sich nicht einfach einen Premium-Account bei irgendeinem Filhoster anzuschaffen.


   Was laberst du? Man muss das Spiel NICHT online aktivieren!


----------



## Schlizzer (11. Oktober 2009)

Pope schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich nochmal recherchiert und festgestellt, dass man das Spiel tatsächlich online aktivieren muss. Ohne mich !
> Langsam geht mir das wirklich auf die Nerven, das ich erst einmal nachforschen muss, ob ein Spiel mit DRM ausgestattet ist oder nicht. Dass alle Beteiligten (Entwickler, Publisher, Spiele-Magazine) offensichtlich nicht daran interessiert sind, regelmäßig über die verwendeten Koierschutzmechnismen aufzuklären, finde ich schon bezeichnend. Das läuft nach dem Motto: "Friss oder stirb !" Hinsichtlich meines liebsten Hobbies muss ich leider sagen, dass ich da lieber sterbe. Dank DRM habe ich schon seit ewigen Zeiten kein Spiel mehr gekauft. Da fällt es wirklich schwer sich nicht einfach einen Premium-Account bei irgendeinem Filhoster anzuschaffen.


 komm wieder runter... is ja nich so das du lebenslang an jemand zahlen musst oder man dich auspioniert.. du musst ledeiglich nur etwas aktivieren und bei dir is das scheinbar ein weltuntergang... wie bei manch andere deines kaliber auch. versteh die aufregung bis heute noch nich !! wenn ich auf ein game scharf bin dann zock ich es und nehme so einen drm oder andere kopierschutzmaßnahmen nunmal in kauf.. oder was machst du wenn du gerade ne scharfe mieze vor dir stehen hast und sie vernaschen willst die aber die klamotten an hat und sie erst ausziehen musst um mit ihr zu spielen, und zu "aktivieren" gehste dann auch gleich ins forum und heulst erstma rum warum frauen klamotten anhaben?? ich glaub kaum.

 dude so ist das leben, reg dich nich auf, tut deinem blutdruck nich gut... verursacht nur schmerzen und herzentfakte


----------



## Pope (11. Oktober 2009)

Lest Euch einfach mal die Kritikpunkte im Wiki-Eintrag zu DRM durch, dann gehört Ihr wenigstens nicht mehr zu den Unwissenden sondern nur noch zu den gleichgültigen Nutzern.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (12. Oktober 2009)

ICh weiß gar nicht wo euer Problem is. Das Spiel hat NUR Secure Rom, also ne DvD- Abfrage- nix mit DRM und soweiter.  Macht das Spiel auch nicht besser. Die Action und das Gameplay an sich sind recht gut, allerdings stött extrem dass es überhaupt keine Story, keine Charakter-Infos und kein Gemeinschaftsgefühl gibt. Das Scenario ist recht cool und hätte genügend Spielraum für ne gescheite Story gehabt. 
 Das schlimmste ist IMHO jedoch:

 Es gibt anscheinend keinen Dedicatet Server, sondern jeder Server ist von den Mitspielern selbst gestellt werden muss.

 Ergo ist die Ping auch unmöglich. Habe mir das Spiel Gott sei Dank nur aus der Videothek ausgeliehen um n bissl im Multiyplayer zu spielen: 

 Fakt ist: 1 Stunde versucht nen Server mit ner Ping von unter 500 zu Finden: Praktisch nicht möglich- Habe ansonsten keinerlei Probleme bei anderen Multyplayer Spielen, egal ob WoW oder Call of Duty 4- Aber das hier gehtz überhaupt nicht.    


 Setzen, 6!


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2009)

Beetlejuice666 am 12.10.2009 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ICh weiß gar nicht wo euer Problem is. Das Spiel hat NUR Secure Rom, also ne DvD- Abfrage- nix mit DRM und soweiter.  Macht das Spiel auch nicht besser. Die Action und das Gameplay an sich sind recht gut, allerdings stött extrem dass es überhaupt keine Story, keine Charakter-Infos und kein Gemeinschaftsgefühl gibt. Das Scenario ist recht cool und hätte genügend Spielraum für ne gescheite Story gehabt.


Hmmm, wie soll man eine glaubhafte und gescheite Story in ein Spiel implementieren welches Versucht, einen gesamten Krieg bzw. Konflikt auf einer Insel zu simulieren?

Machen wir uns nichts vor: du bist einer von vielen. Du bist ein ordinärer Soldat, der mit zig tausend anderen Lemmingen in den Krieg geschickt wird.

Ich hab das Spiel weder gespielt noch interessiert es mich wirklich, aber solche Pseudogeschichten wie z.B. der Soldat James R. etc. sind jetzt auch nicht unbedingt mein Ding. Oder Brothers in Arms ... da macht es ja vllt. noch Sinn, dass man seine Gruppe näher kennen lernt, aber hier?

Ich weiß nicht ...


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (12. Oktober 2009)

naja, bei Flashpoint 1 hats ja auch gut geklappt... Ich muss ja keine Schnulze haben, aber ein bisschen Menschlichkeit und Emotionen wären nicht falsch gewsen.  Wenn die Story wenigstens gescheit erzählt würde wie in CoD4 -für ein Kriegsspiel recht nett- dann wär ich ja zufrieden. Ich will auch nich sagen das das Game Müll ist, aber wenn man den Vorgänger und die rellativ lange Entwicklungszeit berücksichtigt , ist das Ergebnis sehr mager


----------



## Haupti (12. Oktober 2009)

http://www.pcgames.de/pid,62520/Operation-Flashpoint-Dragon-Rising/PC/?p=detail_userreview&userarticle_id=39761

so nachdem ich am Wochenende im Krieg war hier mein Lesertest für den Singleplayer.


----------



## AzraelSEt (12. Oktober 2009)

Nicht nur die KI Aussetzer stören tierisch.
Die Physik stört auch extrem, vor allem wenn sich der MG-Schütze im Auto nicht bewegt und selbst bei nem Überschlag nichtmal zuckt.

Die Texturen sehen auch aus wie Kraut und Rüben, selbst die von Battlefiel 1942 sehen besser aus.

Das zielen mit der MG is echt misslungen, die Schüsse gehen weit über den von Kimme und Korn angezeigten Bereich. Damit ist die MG auf Entfernung (und dafür braucht man sie am meisten) unspielbar.

Das Fahrverhalten der Autos ist auch direkt aus der Hölle. Die Räder schlagen 35° ein, aber das Auto fährt nur ca. 20°.

Es macht im Multiplayer schon Spaß, aber ne Speicherfunktion fehlt echt!


----------



## TBBPutzer (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich war schon ein wenig enttäuscht, dass die PCG vor dem Erscheinen von OFPR nicht wieder ein lustiges "Beweisvideo" veröffentlicht hat. Bei Arma 2 hat die PCG das noch getan und damit sicherlich nicht für einen besonderes guten Verkaufsstart von Arma 2 gesorgt. 

    Immerhin diente dieses Video neben dem Schutz des Verbrauchers vor schlechter Software auch der allgemeinen Erheiterung. Die hämischen Kommentare zum gezeigten Bildmaterial waren dann noch das Sahnehäubchen obendrauf.

  Zur Erinnerung:  PCG VIDEO  

    Diesmal hat sich die PCG vornehm zurückgehalten und die Käufer ins offene Messer laufen lassen.

    Woran das wohl gelegen hat? Auf jeden Fall schaltet CM mehr Anzeigen als BIS ....

    Wenn die Presse bei ihrer journalistischen Aufklärungspflicht - gewollt oder ungewollt - derart krass versagt muss wohl wieder die Community einspringen. Hier also das "Beweisvideo" über dämliche KI in OFPR:

DAS ULTIMATIVE BEWEISVIDEO 

    Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich nicht um dauerhaft suizidgefährdete KI handelt. Vermutlich sind es einfach nur extreme Aussetzer. Bei Arma 2 waren es ebenfalls nur Einzelfälle - obwohl die PCG das in ihrer Berichterstattung völlig anders dargestellt hat. 

 Ein Video habe ich heute noch gefunden. Soviel zum Thema Open World bei OFPR:

 DAS CM VERSTÄNDNIS VON OPEN WORLD 

 Auch dazu haben die PCG und andere Zeitschriften kein Wort gesagt. Hat das etwa niemand bemerkt?


----------



## KEIOS (14. Oktober 2009)

Entgegen aller Unkenrufe, finde ich die Kampagne sehr kurzweilig. Sicherlich hat CM einiges an Potenzial verschwendet und der fehlende richtige MP Support ist ebenfalls peinlich, doch bereue ich den Kauf nicht und warte einfach mal, was der erste Patch wohl bringen mag.


----------



## Nova24 (14. Oktober 2009)

Das Geld sicher nicht wert. Grafilk, Sound und Atmosphäre sind zwar gut gelungen, doch die Kampagne ist peinlich kurz geraten. Was bringt mir tolle Grafik, Sound und Atmosphäre, wenn das Ding in 4 Std. durch ist. 
 Und obwohl die Insel rießengroß ist, hat man durch die häufige Zeitbegrenzung und den Nav-Punkten das Gefühl eines linearen Spielgeschehens. 
 Und wo sind die Missionen als Kampfpanzer- oder Hubschrauberpilot? Wo ist der fesselnde, dramatische Story-Verlauf. Ein Krieg mag vieles sein, aber sicher nicht gefühllos, kalt und stupide.
 Wenn nur eine Kampagne, dann wenigstens sinnvoll aneinandergereihte Missionen. Aber selbst das ist nicht erfüllt. 
 Die Chinsen ständig im Stillstand oder im Rückzug?! Da bekommt man das Gefühl, man spielt gegen hirnlose Dummies. Jetzt rein Storymäßig gemeint. 
 Ich mag mich bei dem einen oder anderen Punkt täuschen, aber insgesamt ist es enttäuschent. 77 % ist völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## kollerrabi (15. Oktober 2009)

Nova24 schrieb:


> Das Geld sicher nicht wert. Grafilk, Sound und Atmosphäre sind zwar gut gelungen, doch die Kampagne ist peinlich kurz geraten. Was bringt mir tolle Grafik, Sound und Atmosphäre, wenn das Ding in 4 Std. durch ist.
> Und obwohl die Insel rießengroß ist, hat man durch die häufige Zeitbegrenzung und den Nav-Punkten das Gefühl eines linearen Spielgeschehens.
> Und wo sind die Missionen als Kampfpanzer- oder Hubschrauberpilot? Wo ist der fesselnde, dramatische Story-Verlauf. Ein Krieg mag vieles sein, aber sicher nicht gefühllos, kalt und stupide.
> Wenn nur eine Kampagne, dann wenigstens sinnvoll aneinandergereihte Missionen. Aber selbst das ist nicht erfüllt.
> ...


----------



## Deathwatch (18. Oktober 2009)

Armed Assault 2 ist mit Patch 1.04 jetzt aber wirklich gut geworden, dagegen kann man opf 2 in die Tonne treten.


----------



## TBBPutzer (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie OFPR in der Presse so gut abschneiden konnte. Das Feedback der Käufer in sämtlichen Foren zu diesem Game kann man nur als desaströs bezeichnen. Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass die "Fachpresse" CM mit Samthandschuhen angefasst hat. Oder kann mir einer erklären, warum die Bewertungen der Presse und der Käufer diametral auseinanderlaufen?


----------



## Baggibox (21. Oktober 2009)

OF2 eine bessere Bewertung als Arma 2 zu geben finde ich sowas von daneben!
 Dabei bietet das Game fast nichts.

 Es ist weder eine Simulation, noch hat es eine gute Grafik oder irgendwas interessanteres.
 Da ist Battlefield 2 viel besser und es ähnelt es am meisten.

 Das Spiel mit der Komplexität von Arma zu vergleichen ist echt ein Witz !

 cya


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (21. Oktober 2009)

Baggibox schrieb:


> OF2 eine bessere Bewertung als Arma 2 zu geben finde ich sowas von daneben!
> Dabei bietet das Game fast nichts.


Wer auf die Wertung schaut spielt weiterhin Arma 1, ist ja bewiesenermaßen das beste Spiel der drei Kandidaten


----------



## Frank-Foster (25. Oktober 2009)

Habs ein Tag vorm Release, bei Amazon UK, wieder abbestellt, dank den "PC Games" & "GameStar" Tests & Vorbesteller, die das Spiel früher bekammen. Ich warte erstmal die nächsten Patches ab, vllt wirds dann noch ein Topspiel.


----------



## Kulin (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab OFP2 am WE zur hälfts im Koop durchgespielt und hatte dabei sehr viel Spass. Für mich ist die Wertung gerechtfertigt, weil es für meinen Geschmack in der Kampagne schon ein bissl zu Linear zugeht und weil einige Ungereimtheiten bzw. kleinere Bugs bestehen.

Es wirkt mehr wie ein Taktikshooter - wenn man das aber hinnimmt und sich nicht sofort enttäuscht abwendet, weil es die großen OFP1-Kopie-Erwartungen nicht erfüllt, macht es durchaus Spass.


----------



## aldente (26. Oktober 2009)

Sodele, dann will ich mal eine "kleine" Lanze für diese Spiel brechen.

 Für mich persönlich ist OFDR z.Z. der Taktikshooter schlecht hin. Kampagne rauf oder runter
 (uninteressant) ist das Spielerlebniss online momentan ohne Gleichen. Nach 4,5 Jahren BF2
 kotzt mich selbiges an, aber es gab bisher ja auch keine Teamfähige Alternative dazu, ggf. noch
 ältere Spiele mit Brezelgrafik, aber kein modernes Pondon.

  AA3 hätte es werden können, aber es lässt sich nicht spielen, jedenfalls nicht professionell
 geschmeidig genug. COD vernachlässigt ganz klar die Teammöglichkeiten, ansonsten ein 
 wunderbarer Ansatz, aber beim Selbigen ist es geblieben.

 Und dann haben wir nun OFDR, mit einem wirklich gelungenem Interface für Teamplay, ansprech-
 ender Grafik, im Hardcoremodus mit realistischem Handling und einem sehr preiswerten Onlinemodus.

 Und im Onlinemodus liegt leider der Hase im Pfeffer. Da nur "private Server" erstellt werden können,
 meint jeder Depp mit einer gedacht breiten Leitung, einen Solchen erstellen zu können. Weit gefehlt.
 Entweder vergällen zu kleine Leitungen(hier zählt nur das Up) den Spass, oder noch häufiger
 sperrt die Routerfirewall den Zugang (hier Host wie Client). Ungetrübt und geschmeidig wirds erst
 ab ADLS oder VDSL aufwärts und entsprechender Routerconfig. Eine räumliche Nähe zum Server
 ist selbstverständlich, das ist bei allen Online-Shootern gleich. Dedicated Server fehlen völlig, aber
 es giebt einige private Hosts, die diesem sehr nahe kommen. Wenn man sich etwas mit dieser Thematik
 auseinander gesetzt hat, läuft auch dieses, eher als billig zu bezeichnende, System rund.

 Hier setzt allerdings der in bälde erscheinende erste Patch an. (Ende Oktober)

 Es stimmt überings nicht, das MTW, Tank oder Heli im Kampagnenmodus nicht benutzt werden können,
 aber das Wie werdet ihr noch rausfinden. Betrachtet die Kampagne eher als Schule fürs Interface. Danach
 spielt sie im Hardcoremodus online im Team , was wirklich einen Heidenspass macht, und schon ziemlich
 anspruchsvoll ist (zunächst mal als Noob meine ich). Danach gehts auf die "richtigen" Onlinekarten, und da wird sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennen, denn nur mit Skill wird gegen Skill und Taktik kein Blumentopf zu 
 gewinnen sein, solange man nicht der Überlamer auf dem Server ist. (die gibts natürlich überall)

 Jedenfalls giebt OFDR die Möglichkeit, professionell im Team zu agieren, auch bei bekannten Nachteilen.
 Bunnyhopping und spammen von Granaten, Munition, Medipacks, Waffen etc ist nicht möglich, würde auch nicht
 zu Punkten führen. Der Einsatz von Fahr/Flugzeugen ist stark limitiert, und leer ist leer, kaputt ist kaputt.
 Tod ist Tod gild allerdings nicht, Respawn nach ca 45 sec Onlinekampagne, bei Onlinemetzelkarten ist das Einstellungssache.

 Fazit: Der Ansatz für einen Online-Taktik-Shooter ist sehr ausgeprägt, verbesserungswürdig allemal, aber der Spassfaktor ist momentan noch sehr ungetrübt. Den Vorwurf, OFDR sei ein Bananen-Spiel, lasse ich gelten, aber welches Spiel ist nach dem Realise nicht Patchwürdig? Den Freunden einer atmosphärisch dichten und auch langen Kampagne rate ich ab, allen online spielenden Taktikern mit Sinn für Realismuss rate ich zu.

 In diesem Sinne, wir sehen uns auf dem Battlefield!


----------



## fager (26. Oktober 2009)

@aldente:

 du empfiehlst das spiel für onlinespieler?
 ist dir nicht aufgefallen, dass viel zu viele cheater auf den servern unterwegs sind? es fehlt ein wirksamer schutz davor. jeder kann seine spieldateien lokal bearbeiten und die effekte im MP nutzen!
 die characktere sterben nicht mehr, laufen schneller...

 natürlich kann man das mit einem patch beheben. aber wie will man cheater dauerhaft vom server verbannen wenn es keinen key gibt denn man bannen kann?

 ich bin gespannt wie die roadmap von codemasters für das spiel aus sieht.

  alle die gerne online spielen mit freude an taktik und sinn für realismuss sollten wohl lieber zu ARMA 2 greifen. da läuft der MP recht nach ein paar patches wohl relativ reibungslos. außerdem ist das spiel sehr offen für modder, das sorgt für fast unendlichen spielspaß.


----------



## aldente (27. Oktober 2009)

@fager
 Du merkst Cheater an, das ist als Kritikpunkt ja wohl die Oberlachnummer, zeig mir ein O-Game, wo es die nicht gibt. Da haben wir selbst in BF2 auf ESL!! mit zu kämpfen, und bei einem Fungame ist mir das an sich wurscht.  Arma nach mehreren Patches...nun , ich will hier die Fahne nicht zu hoch für OFDR hängen, aber ich würde dem Spiel doch wenigstens die Changse geben wollen, nach dem oder den ersten Patche/es gebrauchsfähig sein zu dürfen. Vieleicht ist meine erste Euphorie für das Spiel, hier nur am Potential gemessen, etwas übertrieben dargestellt, aber ich finds nun mal zumindest unterhaltsam.

 Sollte es schlecht oder gut gepatched worden sein, geb ich nochmal meinen Senf dazu, ansonsten warte ich
 auf etwas Besseres, wie auch immer.


----------



## fager (28. Oktober 2009)

@aldente:

 natürlich gibt es cheater überall.

 um es mal bildlich darzustellen: es ist ein unterschied, ob man ein haus hat mit alarmanlage, sicheren fenstern und türen und dann die kellerfenster vergisst zu sichern und sich dadurch einen einbrecher ins haus holt.
 das gegenteil dazu wäre, wenn man gleich den schlüssel im schloss stecken lässt.

 normale onlinegames sollten dem ersten bild entsprechen.
 dragon rising mit seinen XML files die man lokal ändern kann um daraus auch einen nutzen im MP zu ziehen, entspricht dem zweiten bild.

 ich bestreite auch nicht, dass das spiel kurzweilig ist. das ist für mich aber eher ein kritikpunkt als ein lob.


----------



## DeiMuddaInSchoen (31. Oktober 2009)

Dass Game is so mords billig. Steigt man in Fahrzeuge ein weiß man sofort was ich meine!

Dieses Game is das schlechteste was ich seit langem gezoggt hab, und ich zogge viel! ARMA2 ist hiermit jawohl nicht zu vergleichen. 

Ich mein in Flashpoint krigt man so derbe billige animationen serviert.

Würde ich es bewerten, bekäme es maximal ein 60% Wertung. Und ich denk dass is schon zu viel! Liebloser kann man ein Spiel einfach nicht mehr programmieren. Somit wird wieder mal ein großer Name wie OFP in den dreck gezogen!


----------



## Ordessa (2. November 2009)

Also habe es mir nach langem überlegen mal zugelegt und weiss echt gar nicht was Ihr alle hier habt. Es ist eins der bestenTaktik Shooter die ich gesehen habe, die Grafik einfach geil und der Sound bommt einen aus den Sessel. Das man nicht alles hinbekommt ist klar , jedes Spiel hat sein Manko aber dieses ist sehr gut gelungen von Codemasters. Finde die Bewertung von 77 nicht gerade passen , eher 87 wären realistisch. Dagegen ist Call of Duty 4 von der Grafik ja nicht so der Burner, alles wird sofort niedergeballert ohne Taktik etc. Aber jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack


----------



## toelpi (11. November 2009)

Hey PC Games,

ist das nicht langsam etwas peinlich, dass ihr erst Arma 2 so extrem "objektiv" zerreisst und dann diesen oberlangweiligen "Taktikshooter" sowas pusht und den reißerischen Titel "OFP DR2  Wirklich eine Militärsimulation?" nun schon zum X-ten Mal im Top-Headliner der Seite bringt!!  Bitte weniger Bild-Niveau!!!!  War früher anders.

Toelpi


----------



## stockduck (14. November 2009)

http://www.operationflashpoint2.info/news.php

 Die machen dicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. November 2009)

stockduck schrieb:


> http://www.operationflashpoint2.info/news.php
> 
> Die machen dicht.


 Das nenn ich mal konsequent. Respekt für diesen Schritt.


----------

